# Cubing High on Marijuana



## antoinejobin (Mar 11, 2010)

Have your ever tried to cube when you were high on weed? I love cubing, but when I smoke, I look at my cubes and I'm like : ''This is stupid, seriously''. And I suck at solving. In the middle of a PLL I just forget what I'm doing or what was the PLL or something...

What about you guys?


----------



## ianini (Mar 11, 2010)

failthread.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 11, 2010)

ianini said:


> failthread.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 11, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> Have your ever tried to cube when you were high on weed? I love cubing, but when I smoke, I look at my cubes and I'm like : ''This is stupid, seriously''. And I suck at solving. In the middle of a PLL I just forget what I'm doing or what was the PLL or something...
> 
> What about you guys?



fail post and fail thread..
OT: most of our people are nerds. including me. T_T. and we don't smoke weed


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2010)

Actually, I think you will find that there are many among the community that do in fact partake in the consumption of drugs.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> Actually, I think you will find that there are many among the community that do in fact partake in the consumption of drugs.



O_O DO YOU???????????

edit: that was a stupid question


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 11, 2010)

I read a thread about this a while back, though I can't seem to find it anymore. It had some pretty interesting stuff about marajuana's effects on cubing. Someone said it made everything look like it was in slow motion, so I could see some promising benefits for look ahead. I wish I could remember what it was called so I could show you rather than fail at explaining something I hardly remember.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 11, 2010)

I do drugs every day and I have found they help me when I cube, ALOT.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## riffz (Mar 11, 2010)

I have cubed when high and strangely enough, it did not negatively impact my times very severely. It increased my average by maybe 2 seconds at most. (19 to 21 or so).

I find it feels like you're solving in slow motion, and I can see the impact of every little mistake or cube rotation I make. I don't mean to encourage the use of it, but I think it could possibly be a tool for improvement.

This thread will probably become a flame war, which is a shame because its actually a perfectly legitimate discussion.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 11, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> OT: most of our people are nerds.



What is your definition of a nerd?


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 11, 2010)

Let me clarify that by drugs I mean prescribed drugs. Which are the only kind of drugs that anyone should be doing.


----------



## Kian (Mar 11, 2010)

Why is there no option for saying you don't smoke weed without categorically demeaning everyone that does? That would be my vote.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 11, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Let me clarify that by drugs I mean prescribed drugs. Which are the only kind of drugs that anyone should be doing.


Unless you overdose them.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 11, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Let me clarify that by drugs I mean prescribed drugs. Which are the only kind of drugs that anyone should be doing.
> ...



That is implied.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 11, 2010)

riffz said:


> I have cubed when high and strangely enough, it did not negatively impact my times very severely. It increased my average by maybe 2 seconds at most. (19 to 21 or so).
> 
> I find it feels like you're solving in slow motion, and I can see the impact of every little mistake or cube rotation I make. I don't mean to encourage the use of it, but I think it could possibly be a tool for improvement.



If it is negatively impacting your times (by about 10% it seems), what part of it makes you think that it can help you? The fact that it just seems slower? How is it different from going slow and looking ahead?


----------



## blade740 (Mar 11, 2010)

Sometimes I'm better and sometimes I'm worse. My hands move slower but sometimes my lookahead gets amazing.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 11, 2010)

Okay.
Whoever smokes weed is probably exposed to a not-so-good environment. And they probably don't have very good parents and/or school. I feel really bad for whoever does it. You're ruining your lives, you know.

Also, this is a failthread. You're *exposing younger and unintelligent people to things like drugs.* Like me. But luckily, I'm not a [email protected]$$ and I won't smoke weed for all the cubes in the world.

....


----------



## aronpm (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Okay.
> Whoever smokes weed is probably exposed to a not-so-good environment. And they probably don't have very good parents and/or school. I feel really bad for whoever does it. You're ruining your lives, you know.


You're a moron, you know.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Okay.
> I'm not a [email protected]$$ and I won't smoke weed for all the cubes in the world.




I would. That's a LOT of cubes.


And that was an unbelievably cliched response. You do realize marajuana can have less negative effects than alcohol?

Not that I condone using drugs. I believe that all mind-altering substances are not only bad, but a complete waste of time.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 11, 2010)

Drugs are bad mmmkay.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Okay.
> Whoever smokes weed is probably exposed to a not-so-good environment. And they probably don't have very good parents and/or *school*. I feel really bad for whoever does it. You're ruining your lives, you know.



Note that centers of higher learning have some of the highest rates of marijuana use.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Mar 11, 2010)

Didn't qqwref already settle this? 

Actually, I disagree with the notion that marijuana should not be used. I've never smoked it, but it smells so sweet, and cigarettes are just for inconsiderate [expletives] that think they are more important that everyone else when they smoke at bus stops. Oh, and shouldn't this be moved to Off-Topic?


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Okay.
> Whoever smokes weed is probably exposed to a not-so-good environment. And they probably don't have very good parents and/or school. I feel really bad for whoever does it. You're ruining your lives, you know.
> 
> Also, this is a failthread. You're *exposing younger and unintelligent people to things like drugs.* Like me. But luckily, I'm not a [email protected]$$ and I won't smoke weed for all the cubes in the world.
> ...



Read this: http://www.drugwarrant.com/articles/why-is-marijuana-illegal/ (I read this last year)That's *one* reason I started.
And that is completely disrespectful for saying every parent and school is bad just because people smoke marijuana.


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 11, 2010)

riffz said:


> I don't mean to encourage the use of it, but I think it could possibly be a tool for improvement.


If people really start doing this we should probably restructure our axioms. Or think about introducing a CADA [Cubing Anti-Doping Association]


----------



## V-te (Mar 11, 2010)

My times were bad while under, (from 19 to 27). 
I made several mistakes while in the F2L, my hands feel all mellow though, so I don't have as much control over it.
However, watching the colors come together is the best part of all this. That's the beauty of solving the cube while under. It's amazing. Just don't do it in competition though, it won't help.


----------



## Faz (Mar 11, 2010)

Kool Kat is :3


----------



## wubiks (Mar 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> Actually, I think you will find that there are many among the community that do in fact partake in the consumption of drugs.



wow way to sound intelligent.

you could've just said that there's a lot of cubers that do drugs


----------



## Innocence (Mar 11, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I think you will find that there are many among the community that do in fact partake in the consumption of drugs.
> ...



Same meaning, what's the difference? I prefer to make myself sound less like a dropout.


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I think you will find that there are many among the community that do in fact partake in the consumption of drugs.
> ...



wow way to sound dumb


----------



## wubiks (Mar 11, 2010)

Innocence said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



You prefer to make yourself SOUND less like a dropout? Are you a dropout?

And it doesn't mean you're a dropout just because you don't type sentences like this guy..


----------



## Innocence (Mar 11, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...



No, but you're not disagreeing with the fact it makes you sound smarter.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Okay.
> Whoever smokes weed is probably exposed to a not-so-good environment. And they probably don't have very good parents and/or school. I feel really bad for whoever does it. You're ruining your lives, you know.
> 
> Also, this is a failthread. You're *exposing younger and unintelligent people to things like drugs.* Like me. But luckily, I'm not a [email protected]$$ and I won't smoke weed for all the cubes in the world.
> ...



SO SORRY

NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN


----------



## wubiks (Mar 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



haha good comeback.


----------



## riffz (Mar 11, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > I have cubed when high and strangely enough, it did not negatively impact my times very severely. It increased my average by maybe 2 seconds at most. (19 to 21 or so).
> ...



Normally when I slow down my solves to analyze what I'm doing I drop my average by about 5 seconds. But this allows me to do it while still maintaining a relatively fast speed.



iasimp1997 said:


> Okay.
> Whoever smokes weed is probably exposed to a not-so-good environment. And they probably don't have very good parents and/or school. I feel really bad for whoever does it. You're ruining your lives, you know.
> 
> Also, this is a failthread. You're *exposing younger and unintelligent people to things like drugs.* Like me. But luckily, I'm not a [email protected]$$ and I won't smoke weed for all the cubes in the world.:



I have great parents, and I'm attending one of the top universities in Canada for Math and Computer Science. How am I ruining my life? Weed is not chemically addictive, any more than HALLS vapour mints.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 11, 2010)

Alcohol and Tobacco are arguably much, much worse for you than Marijuana.






Very relevant.


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2010)

riffz said:


> Weed is not chemically addictive, any more than HALLS vapour mints.



This is really a really bad argument. Gambling isn't chemically addictive. It ruins the lives of many people. Smoking is chemically addictive, but doesn't ruin the lives of many people. It appears that chemical addiction has nothing to do with anything. Try again.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> Smoking is chemically addictive, but doesn't ruin the lives of many people.



Well, it HAS kinda killed people.


----------



## jiggy (Mar 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Kool Kat is :3



What is going on with that thing's paw!?


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Smoking is chemically addictive, but doesn't ruin the lives of many people.
> ...



And it hasn't. 

Being struck by lightning has killed people, and it hasn't. 

The point I'm trying to make is that claims of this sort have no basis whatsoever. Whether true or not, they can play no role in such a debate.


----------



## Crossed (Mar 11, 2010)

I've cubed while high, and I made personal bests when I was high.
I think the reason is that there was no pressure. I didn't stress or get distracted, so all of my focus was at the cubing.


----------



## Escher (Mar 11, 2010)

I adore these threads because they attract so many reactionary, ignorant and uninformed comments from both sides. 

I get worse while high generally, just because I can't be bothered to finish the solves or turn fast.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 11, 2010)

Escher said:


> I adore these threads because they attract so many reactionary, ignorant and uninformed comments from both sides.
> 
> I get worse while high generally, just because I can't be bothered to finish the solves or turn fast.



Yeah, but.... the world's most amazing numbers.


----------



## mande (Mar 11, 2010)

Crossed said:


> I've cubed while high, and I made personal bests when I was high.
> I think the reason is that there was no pressure. I didn't stress or get distracted, so all of my focus was at the cubing.



Just what I was going to say. But I've never cubed when really high, I've rarely been really high at all.


----------



## Escher (Mar 11, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I adore these threads because they attract so many reactionary, ignorant and uninformed comments from both sides.
> ...



The most amazing numbers are most amazing. Why? Because they are.

Also, why is this thread in hardware? Why not speedcubing discussion "discussing new ideas expanding the cubing community's knowledge"? Or just off-topic?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> I do drugs every day and I have found they help me when I cube, ALOT.



A lot. Two words. A lot.

Oh, and good for you, keep up the good work.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 11, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> I do drugs every day and I have found they help me when I cube, ALOT.



So that's the secret to doing Megaminx sub-1 seven times in a row and 3x3 sub-10 fourteen times in a row! =D
I better get going.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't do any sort of drug, or ever take medicine (unless I get real sick which doesn't happen often), so I can't really comment on my cubing ability while "high." I do expect though that those in this community that are actually intelligent, would benefit quite a bit from being high while cubing. If things really slow down, you could still focus your attention to the cube. You can put things into muscle memory, let that be executed just as quick as normal. If time truly slowed down, then I'd expect to see some ridiculous look ahead out of most of the sub20 people.

I'm not sure if it would work as well with pot though as it would with say coke. Pot is a downer, it is to make you more relaxed (generally a good thing in cubing). However, coke is an upper, so time slows down to you. Your reaction gets quicker. If your reaction gets better while on an upper (same sort of effect if you were to drink say two espresso's before cubing), then your look ahead should get ridiculously good as well, and your reaction to turning a face a wrong way should also come quicker than normal.

Basically I'm saying while high on pot you should be able to plan and be more efficient, and on coke you should be able to do the same and your reaction to something wrong should be higher as well. Unfortunately with pot your reaction will probably be slowed down.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 11, 2010)

Weed doesn't really have an effect on my times. 

With MDMA my times get worse, but it's *so beautiful*.


----------



## (X) (Mar 11, 2010)

To those of you who get slower: Why would you smoke weed if it makes you slower?


----------



## Shortey (Mar 11, 2010)

(X) said:


> To those of you who get slower: Why would you smoke weed if it makes you slower?



Lol.

Cubing isn't their life (I hope), so getting a little slower when doing something you enjoy isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## joey (Mar 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Weed doesn't really have an effect on my times.
> 
> With MDMA my times get worse, but it's *so beautiful*.



LOL


----------



## RyanO (Mar 11, 2010)

Weed doesn't ruin people's lives. Government persecution of normal people for mild vices ruins people's lives. If you blame your crappy life on weed, you are pathetic. People who claim they are addicted to weed are weak minded.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Weed doesn't ruin people's lives. Government persecution of normal people for mild vices ruins people's lives. If you blame your crappy life on weed, you are pathetic. People who claim they are addicted to weed are weak minded.



...so you don't cube faster?


----------



## RyanO (Mar 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > Weed doesn't ruin people's lives. Government persecution of normal people for mild vices ruins people's lives. If you blame your crappy life on weed, you are pathetic. People who claim they are addicted to weed are weak minded.
> ...



I don't cube faster on weed, nor do I smoke weed anymore. I didn't stop because people that claim it's bad for you, or because it was ruining my life in any way. I quit because it really doesn't do much and I didn't particularly enjoy it. The consequences for getting caught with it far outway the crime. 

Ironically, harder drugs are harder to detect and have lesser panalties. Smoking weed just doesn't make a lot of sense to me from a risk vs. reward standpoint.


----------



## riffz (Mar 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Weed is not chemically addictive, any more than HALLS vapour mints.
> ...



It definitely increases the probability of addiction though. All I'm saying is that there is nothing but lack of willpower that will get you addicted to marijuana, and I don't ever "need" to smoke it so I don't have a problem doing it. I see people get caffeine headaches and then turn around to criticize others for smoking weed. At the end of the day I'm not in discomfort when I don't get my fix.



(X) said:


> To those of you who get slower: Why would you smoke weed if it makes you slower?



It's only temporary. Once the high wears off you're back to normal speed. So unless you cube 24 hours a day its not a problem.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I don't cube faster on weed, nor do I smoke weed anymore. I didn't stop because people that claim it's bad for you, or because it was ruining my life in any way. I quit because it really doesn't do much and I didn't particularly enjoy it. The consequences for getting caught with it far outway the crime.
> 
> Ironically, harder drugs are harder to detect and have lesser panalties. Smoking weed just doesn't make a lot of sense to me from a risk vs. reward standpoint.



Interesting point of view.


----------



## riffz (Mar 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > I don't cube faster on weed, nor do I smoke weed anymore. I didn't stop because people that claim it's bad for you, or because it was ruining my life in any way. I quit because it really doesn't do much and I didn't particularly enjoy it. The consequences for getting caught with it far outway the crime.
> ...



Yes, I respect this viewpoint. Smoking weed isn't for everyone, and regardless of whether you agree with the laws pertaining to it or not, you are subject to punishment if you're caught. For me, though, I've weighed the risks and decided to continue using it. Why? Because personally, when I smoke its like putting a fresh perspective on everything around me. I can appreciate things I haven't even taken notice of before. It gives me a chance to think about what really matters most to me. My friends and I have some really great discussion while high, and it brings a level of modesty and truth to situations where social standards would normally prevent you from telling someone how great their friendship or love is and how much they mean to you.

I know this isn't true for everyone, but the only danger I pose to society while high is bankrupting a buffet.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 11, 2010)

"all potheads are morons." - some random guy


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 11, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> "all potheads are morons." - some random guy



Magnum66


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 11, 2010)

fail thread. fail comments.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 11, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> fail thread. fail comments.



Thanks for your enlightening insight. It's much appreciated.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Okay.
> Whoever smokes weed is probably exposed to a not-so-good environment. And they probably don't have very good parents and/or school. I feel really bad for whoever does it. You're ruining your lives, you know.
> 
> Also, this is a failthread. You're *exposing younger and unintelligent people to things like drugs.* Like me. But luckily, I'm not a [email protected]$$ and I won't smoke weed for all the cubes in the world.
> ...



You're are so right! Seriously, my parents are monsters! I get so bad grades at school, and I'm going to ruin my life! Your opinion is so relevant! It's based on such good arguments that I'm thinking of adoring you, knees on the floor.

Seriously, I have great parents, I'm in pures sciences, I truly torch school. So, weed will not make my grades fall down, because I'm not a dumbass thirteen years old like you 



(X) said:


> To those of you who get slower: Why would you smoke weed if it makes you slower?


You don't smoke weed because you intend to cube just after. You smoke and then you get the idea : ''Dude, that'd be chill to speedcube''.



daniel0731ex said:


> "all potheads are morons." - some random guy


Absolutely. Smoking weed has some magic power to turn you into a douchebag. Potheads that are moron were moron before smoking.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 11, 2010)

RyanO said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > fail thread. fail comments.
> ...



I get the feeling that people enjoy making these relevant comments


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm sure a lot of the people here with friends that smoke can more than agree to "Potheads that are morons were moron before smoking." Everybody has seen the typical want to be cool kid at high school do a bunch of stupid stuff and blame it on the pot.

Truth is a *lot* of people smoke. More so than any of us know. There happens to be quite a handful of people who hide the fact they smoke from everybody because they don't want their family getting involved in it, don't want people to know, etc. So many people do it completely privately that the numbers we could even try to run wouldn't even be a good consensus.

I think those with pot smoking friends can also agree if you are dumb enough to do it high, you were dumb enough to do it sober, you just needed an excuse. It's quite a bit like all the college girls who use alcohol as an excuse to see how many guys they can sleep with. It's just an excuse.


----------



## riffz (Mar 11, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'm sure a lot of the people here with friends that smoke can more than agree to "Potheads that are morons were moron before smoking." Everybody has seen the typical want to be cool kid at high school do a bunch of stupid stuff and blame it on the pot.
> 
> Truth is a *lot* of people smoke. More so than any of us know. There happens to be quite a handful of people who hide the fact they smoke from everybody because they don't want their family getting involved in it, don't want people to know, etc. So many people do it completely privately that the numbers we could even try to run wouldn't even be a good consensus.
> 
> I think those with pot smoking friends can also agree if you are dumb enough to do it high, you were dumb enough to do it sober, you just needed an excuse. It's quite a bit like all the college girls who use alcohol as an excuse to see how many guys they can sleep with. It's just an excuse.



Exactly. Smoking pot doesn't change the person you are.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2010)

I voted Weed is for ****ing retarded people with hair in their eyes


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I voted Weed is for ****ing retarded people with hair in their eyes



My hair gets in my eyes sometimes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > I voted Weed is for ****ing retarded people with hair in their eyes
> ...



Are you ****ing retarded though?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Are you ****ing retarded though?



People call me a retarded genius, so in a way, yes. 

EDIT: Where is the "I have no idea, but I still respect people and their personal choices." option?


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thinking only stupid people do drugs? You're an idiot.

Thinking prescribed drugs are by definition better for your body than illicit drugs? You're an idiot.

Thinking drugs can't be used responsively? Guess what... You're an idiot.


----------



## Meep (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm allergic to weed lol; I always have to hold my breathe and leave whenever I get a slight smell of it or my throat would start swelling =< So I think that'd negatively impact my cubing. That's just me, though.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 11, 2010)

(X) said:


> To those of you who get slower: Why would you smoke weed if it makes you slower?



Because not all of us base everything in life on how fast we can solve a rubik's cube at any given moment.


----------



## riffz (Mar 11, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > To those of you who get slower: Why would you smoke weed if it makes you slower?
> ...



lol'd


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 11, 2010)

blade740 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.
> ...



Because generally in private schools there is more money floating around.



Innocence said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 11, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > And that was an unbelievably cliched response. *You do realize marajuana can have less negative effects than alcohol?*
> ...



You can't OD on weed. People OD on alcohol frequently.

Studies have shown weed is not physically addictive. Studies have shown alcohol is.

A study at harvard has shown that THC is effective in combating certain forms of cancer. Alcohol is well known to be a catylist for liver failure.

Weed doesn't increase violent behaviour. Alcohol does.


Happy now?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 11, 2010)

Because generally in private schools there is more money floating around. [/quote]

ok, so because a school has more money the people there have a higher education rate? how does that make sense? Does the school just pass out weed to everyone with all their free money and then force them to do well in school? I'm sorry, I am just confused by your statement I suppose. 

Also, to whoever said that people that smoke weed have bad parents and are in bad situations all the time, screw off! I graduated high school, went to college, have held my job for 2 years, my gf for 5, and have been smoking weed occasionally through all of it. 

Benjamin Franklin smoked, George Washington smoked, and most of the scientific knowledge we have came from weirdo researchers getting high and doing things out of the norm, allowing them to discover amazing things. And if you like music, guess what? Weed and other pshycadellics had a huge impact on how music was developed, and most of your favorite artists probably do or did smoke weed. Some of our most amazing people, from all categories of life, have smoked weed. 

Now, of course, it is all opinion on whether or not someone does it, and I'm not telling people to. I just want a little more educated discussion going on, instead of dead-end comments being made by 13 year olds who really have no grasp on what real life is like in the first place (for the most part, some 13 year olds have to grow up too fast =( ) 

well, this is my input. So in closing, I'm not ***king retarded, my parents aren't awful beasts from below, and I do not hang around in the "ghetto", but I do smoke. Thank you


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 11, 2010)

RyanO said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...


studies also show the opposite, studies pretty much show whatever the person who is paying for it wants it to show


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 11, 2010)

studies also show the opposite, studies pretty much show whatever the person who is paying for it wants it to show[/QUOTE]

Yes, exactly. There was a study done showing that weed kills braincells. The problem is, this test was done by strapping gas masks to monkeys, and pumping ONLY weed smoke into their masks. So, once they were done suffocating, they tested the monkeys and found dead brain cells. TADA, weed kills braincells.... oh wait no, suffocating kills braincells doesn't it? whoops. lol.

But, you can look at facts. Find me a person who died from JUST smoking weed. Not smoking and driving, not being allergic, just smoking, and then OD'ing. I have done a good amount of research on this, and have found very few cases, of which some seemed pretty bogus. 

Now, go try to find someone who OD'd on alcohol. Not driving, just drinking... You'll still find a LOT of cases. This proves to me that alcohol is SO much deadlier than weed is. 

Fact: weed has killed only 2 people from just smoking alone in the last decade (if you can find more tell me) and World of Warcraft has killed about 23. Which is deadlier? >=D


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 11, 2010)

this is suppose to be a discussion about cubing while high on weed, not a weed how weed is bad for you or other stuff like that.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 11, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> this is suppose to be a discussion about cubing while high on weed, not a weed how weed is bad for you or other stuff like that.



well it kinda changed pace when people started saying that I had bad parents =P NEVER TALK ABOUT MY MOMMA

but anyway, I will input on the cubing aspect, and my apologies for getting off topic. 

I would say that I get slightly slower at fast paced puzzles like 3x3, 2x2, or pyra... but on the bigger puzzles I seem to get into it and really flow better, cutting off a good chunk of time. 

Also, whether or not it makes me faster or slower, Cubing while high is definately fun as hell.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 11, 2010)

I didn't say weed isn't addictive. I said that it isn't physically addictive, there is a difference. For many substances, heroin, cocain, meth, alcohol, caffein, etc., there are severe, even dangerous, detox symptoms that are not demonstrated when quitting prolonged THC use.

THC, like pretty much anything, can be psycologically addictive. Some people will develop a dependency on particular activities or substances in order to cope with their lives. I feel that this has little to do with the activity/substance. In these cases I would argue that people are addicted to blaming their problems on an outside force in order to absolve themselves of responsibility.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

Haha, I still have yet to vote.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 11, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I didn't say weed isn't addictive. I said that it isn't physically addictive, there is a difference. For many substances, heroin, cocain, meth, alcohol, caffein, etc., there are severe, even dangerous, detox symptoms that are not demonstrated when quitting prolonged THC use.
> 
> THC, like pretty much anything, can be psycologically addictive. Some people will develop a dependency on particular activities or substances in order to cope with their lives. I feel that this has little to do with the activity/substance. In these cases I would argue that people are addicted to blaming their problems on an outside force in order to absolve themselves of responsibility.



I agree with this completely. Anything (especially cubing) can become addictive. I'd say weed even slightly more than most things, just because it gets you high. But this is the same addiction that applies to video games or food (actually, since eating and sex release dopamine into the system, these would be more addictive than weed). 

Sorry to get off topic again, but I wanted to respond. 

/offtopic


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 11, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Because generally in private schools there is more money floating around.





> *ok, so because a school has more money the people there have a higher education rate?* how does that make sense? Does the school just pass out weed to everyone with all their free money and then force them to do well in school? I'm sorry, I am just confused by your statement I suppose.



:fp
The kids have more money to play with, so as a kid spare cash must be spent, and usually you do whatever your told not too, e.g. dont do drugs, then you go and do it or more simply tell a kid no and they do the opposite.

@RyanO
I can see where you are coming from but you didnt show us any evidence

Yes alcohol would be illegal if it was invented now and yes it is dangerous, but the sad truth is the government make a lot of money out of it through taxes (same with tobacco) so don't make it illegal.
BUT
Much of what you use in your argument are common rumours.

You CAN OD on marijuana, but a fatal overdose is hard, whereas with alcohol a fatal OD is easier to come by.

Quote: Illicit drugs, used to get high, may be taken in overdose amounts when a person's metabolism cannot detoxify the drug fast enough to avoid unintended side effects. (e.g. being sick or "green")

Source: http://www.emedicinehealth.com/drug_overdose/article_em.htm

The problem with marijuana arguments is there are no unbiased accredited scientific journals that have been published.

Marijuana can cause violence, but again this study isnt accredited
Source: http://www.nebraskaprevlink.ne.gov/getthefacts/facts/marijuanaviolence.html

Marijuana isn't addicting in the sense of the word, where you're body cannot correctly function without it but it is habituating, this means you crave it and you believe in yourself (head) that you need it or like the way it makes you feel so get high as often as possible, which in turn can lead to brain damage and/or lung, mouth or blood cancers (there is no way to indefinately prove this isnt because of the tobacco usually added to marijuana to smoke it.

In the future please read up on things before posting uninformed comments.

The original comment can't be proven or disproven indefinately as there hasn't been enough research on the subject and there are many different additives used in "weed" and tests on humans for some of the questions that need to be answered are in most countries are illegal.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> I agree with this completely. Anything (especially cubing) can become addictive. I'd say weed even slightly more than most things, just because it gets you high. But this is the same addiction that applies to video games or food (actually, since eating and sex release dopamine into the system, these would be more addictive than weed).
> 
> Sorry to get off topic again, but I wanted to respond.
> 
> /offtopic



Just a quick question, don't you think that cubing can release dopamine?


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with this completely. Anything (especially cubing) can become addictive. I'd say weed even slightly more than most things, just because it gets you high. But this is the same addiction that applies to video games or food (actually, since eating and sex release dopamine into the system, these would be more addictive than weed).
> ...



There are no such studies of the effects of cubing or smoking marijuana on the release of dopamine. 

This is from wikipedia it gives a good explanation on the effects of dopamine on everyday behaviours of both animals and humans. Again it is nor proof or disproof, the quote itself even says hypothesized.

It has been *hypothesized* that dopamine transmits reward prediction error, although this has been questioned.[6] According to this hypothesis, the phasic responses of dopamine neurons are observed when an unexpected reward is presented. These responses transfer to the onset of a conditioned stimulus after repeated pairings with the reward. Further, dopamine neurons are depressed when the expected reward is omitted. Thus, dopamine neurons seem to encode the prediction error of rewarding outcomes. In nature, we learn to repeat behaviors that lead to maximize rewards. Dopamine is therefore believed to provide a teaching signal to parts of the brain responsible for acquiring new behavior. Temporal difference learning provides a computational model describing how the prediction error of dopamine neurons is used as a teaching signal.

The reward system in insects uses octopamine, which is the presumed arthropod homolog of norepinephrine,[7] rather than dopamine. In insects, dopamine acts instead as a punishment signal and is necessary to form aversive memories


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 11, 2010)

This is going way to far XD


----------



## qqwref (Mar 11, 2010)

(X) said:


> To those of you who get slower: Why would you smoke weed if it makes you slower?



That's like saying "why would you bother to sleep, if you can't cube at the same time"... lol

I dunno whether pot could make you faster... I guess if you have trouble with looking ahead it could help because it compels you to turn slower, but if you're good at lookahead it'd just slow you down. But you can do slow-turning solves without being high  I'd say, do drugs to enjoy it, not to help with cubing.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 11, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> This is going way to far XD



I guess thats aimed at my stupidly long quotes 
but i find it ignorant, lazy and stupid when people dont give reasons or explanations and are just posting non factual information claiming it to be factual  

also, your body doesnt need it, it is highly likely that there will be risks so why bother for the sake of being high, if you are going to smoke it, dont excessively smoke (get high). as for alcohol, dont excessively drink (get drunk) it there's no need.
Rant over.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 11, 2010)

@Andyt1992
Admittedly, unbiased marijuana research is pretty tough to come by, but for the most part, the people defending casual marijuana smoking on this forum are more aware of the effects of such use than their attackers.

Those naively claiming that smoking marijuana automatically ruins the lives of those that do it have a very narrow world view and demonstrate little knowledge of how the world works. If all marijuana users are ruining their lives it sure seems odd that there are so many people with "ruined" lives who are quite normal, happy, and fully functional members of society.

EDIT*
After rereading my post, this isn't really directed at Andy at all.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 11, 2010)

aronpm said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.
> ...


I think you're the moron here.


blade740 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.
> ...


That's because there's more [email protected]$$es there to convince them. It doesn't help you.


fazrulz said:


> Kool Kat is :3



+1



Weed is bad for your lungs. And it's unlawful.
And people will end up using you for weed. You'll eventually find out you have no real friends.


Does anyone here _not_ smoke weed?
EDIT: I seriously did NOT know that there were this many retards here.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> EDIT: I seriously did NOT know that there were this many retards here.



You could help remedy the situation by deleting your account.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Does anyone here _not_ smoke weed?



Oh hey there.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 11, 2010)

RyanO said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: I seriously did NOT know that there were this many retards here.
> ...



:fp
weedsmokersareretardswhyareyoucallingmearetardmmmkay?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 11, 2010)

so according to iasimp1997 I have no friends and everyone just uses me. I'm so depressed now, I think imma smoke a bowl.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> so according to iasimp1997 I have no friends and everyone just uses me. I'm so depressed now, I think imma smoke a bowl.



Might as well. Retard. See how logical that is, iasimp1997?


----------



## aronpm (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> EDIT: I seriously did NOT know that there were this many retards here.



Too many 'retards'? GET OFF OF HERE AND STAY OFF


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2010)

ya only dumb idiots smoke weed you are all condemned to hell good luck with the devil nubs.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



It's mainly due to your demonstrated lack of abilitiy to produce independent coherent thought.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> ya only dumb idiots smoke weed you are all condemned to hell good luck with the devil nubs.



I did NOT say that.
It impairs your judgment, not just for the time you are stoned.

It irritates mucous membranes.

It makes communication with you difficult, if not impossible.

It's possible to get some laced with nasty drugs, paraquat, or who knows what off the street.

Going to jail sucks.

Getting killed over a dope deal sucks.

Not having a memory when you'd like to after 40 would qualify.

Erectile Dysfunction. You do like to screw, don't you?


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 11, 2010)

I would like to say that I know many people who smoke weed, and they do not all, not even close, come from bad environments. I really can not make any more statements or assumptions seeing as I have no personal experience with weed besides seeing it a few times.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> It's possible to get some laced with nasty drugs, paraquat, or who knows what off the street.



This would pretty much never happen. Lacing marijuana would cost a drug dealer more money. If you want to find marijuana that's laced with something you'd have to look pretty hard for it and pay a premium.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 11, 2010)

Brother's friend's story:
"I smoked alot of pot in high school and college, so this is my angle. I don't do it anymore, because it really slowed me down mentally. I was an honor student in high school and was in all regents classes, went to college (for engineering) and didn't realize how friggin' lazy I was. Started failing classes-in a private school $$$, dropped out, luckily landed a great job and moved away from home (for work), stopped smoking pot and now I talk to my old friends and they are underachievers! Still smoking pot!!! There is no way they could achieve what I did-just because they smoke pot so much and really have nothing going on and they don't realize how lazy they are. I've seen them at weddings, etc. and there is nothing going on in their lives. I vacation in the Caribbean twice per year, because I am focused and worked my way up the ladder. (You have to achieve that to make real money) and they barely make their rent. I really hate to say this, but smoking pot makes more sense than smoking cigarettes, but don't do either if you want to live a successful-long life. I'll leave the cigarettes rant for another day."
My brother was not one of his "old friends".


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > ya only dumb idiots smoke weed you are all condemned to hell good luck with the devil nubs.
> ...



I don't smoke, and have never done drugs, but I believe you're confusing Marijuana for much harder drugs. No one kills someone over Marijuana, they do that for crack. Pot is not expensive enough to kill for. I know a lot of people that smoke. They aren't terrible people or anything.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> My brother was not one of his "old friends".


That explains your bias.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 11, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



So that automatically makes it a good thing?


----------



## RyanO (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Brother's friend's story:
> "I smoked alot of pot in high school and college, so this is my angle. I don't do it anymore, because it really slowed me down mentally. I was an honor student in high school and was in all regents classes, went to college (for engineering) and didn't realize how friggin' lazy I was. Started failing classes-in a private school $$$, dropped out, luckily landed a great job and moved away from home (for work), stopped smoking pot and now I talk to my old friends and they are underachievers! Still smoking pot!!! There is no way they could achieve what I did-just because they smoke pot so much and really have nothing going on and they don't realize how lazy they are. I've seen them at weddings, etc. and there is nothing going on in their lives. I vacation in the Caribbean twice per year, because I am focused and worked my way up the ladder. (You have to achieve that to make real money) and they barely make their rent. I really hate to say this, but smoking pot makes more sense than smoking cigarettes, but don't do either if you want to live a successful-long life. I'll leave the cigarettes rant for another day."
> My brother was not one of his "old friends".



If your brother's friend landed a great job while smoking pot, it doesn't seem that was the issue. Sounds like he's just a crappy student with lazy friends. None of this is related to pot smoking in any way. Also basing your perspective off of one third hand stroy is painfully naive. That's like saying Obama smoked weed ,therefore, smoking weed must make you good at public speaking.


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Googlrr said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



No, it just means you're wrong on several accounts. I'm not going to pretend to be for or against drugs. I'm relatively apathetic towards the whole deal, but you're bringing up some ridiculous extremes and biases that I don't understand. Most of the points you've brought up are not true or have not been proven.

Also, your use of the word "retard" is rather annoying, but that's a whole different moral debate that has no place on a cubing forum.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 11, 2010)

RyanO said:


> That's like saying Obama smoked weed ,therefore, smoking weed must make you good at public speaking.



http://www.gateline.com/2009/06/02/4301/phs-student-allegedly-smokes-marijuana.html
correlation?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Googlrr said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



considering "good" is completely biased to the person, this comment is pointless, as are all of your comments relating to the subject. 

What I see is a bunch of people repeating what D.A.R.E. told them in school, or what they heard from others, and none of you seem to have done research into the matter, just calling potheads retarded. These statements in their own make you look retarded, whereas I am at least trying to contribute information, being the retard pothead I am. 

So, I was hoping to get some good conversation going, and some real discussion, but for the most part this is just little kids calling things retarded. So I'll drop out of this thread now, but I am sad to see such ignorance in people today. If you are young, that is different. I thought weed was evil when I was a wee lad as well. But I have yet to see one person come in here and give a good opposing arguement. Its either the person has smoked weed and likes it, or they haven't and therefore don't. how ironic.

Aside meep... poor meep. I don't blame him at all.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 11, 2010)

Okay, I give up. Apparently, all of my posts are pointless.
I actually do agree that my use of the word "retarded" is getting annoying, even to me.


----------



## Owen (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Okay, I give up. Apparently, all of my posts are pointless.
> I actually do agree that my use of the word "retarded" is getting annoying, even to me.



I actually agreed with you.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 11, 2010)

Owen said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I give up. Apparently, all of my posts are pointless.
> ...



okay


----------



## (X) (Mar 11, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > To those of you who get slower: Why would you smoke weed if it makes you slower?
> ...



Loooooohooooooosaaaaaaaah!




qqwref said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > To those of you who get slower: Why would you smoke weed if it makes you slower?
> ...



You have to sleep... but there are some things I do that has nothing to do with cubing though...

anyway, why smoke weed when it can't possibly be more fun than cubing


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 11, 2010)

Dont get high. Your an addict. Stop smoking. Marijuana is f**k'n bad for you. Ur gonna die. Dont die.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 11, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Dont get high. Your an addict. Stop smoking. Marijuana is f**k'n bad for you. Ur gonna die. Dont die.



WIN!!!
You won't die though.
Actually, after a while, you probably will, due to lung problems.


----------



## riffz (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Dont get high. Your an addict. Stop smoking. Marijuana is f**k'n bad for you. Ur gonna die. Dont die.
> ...



I think he was being sarcastic. If not, you two would probably be great friends.



iasimp1997 said:


> And people will end up using you for weed. You'll eventually find out you have no real friends.



Stop pulling stuff out of your ass. You haven't backed anything you've claimed up, other than providing singular examples that don't prove anything.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> And people will end up using you for weed. You'll eventually find out you have no real friends.



Stop pulling stuff out of your ass. You haven't backed anything you've claimed up, other than providing singular examples that don't prove anything.[/QUOTE]

damn. I'm not pulling stuff out of my ass, it's probably fact (for some people). Go and do something with your life, don't sit around smoking all day.
Might as well just go spray Jigaloo up your ass, it has the same effect as marijuana.
I think people are so against being against marijuana because they don't want to give it up, and they're addicted.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> it's probably fact


Umm, what?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Might as well just go spray Jigaloo up your ass, it has the same effect as marijuana.





iasimp1997 said:


> I'm not pulling stuff out of my ass



:fp


----------



## RyanO (Mar 11, 2010)

Iasimp1997, I'm beginning to become skeptical of your motives. Are you a pot enthusiast in disguise trying to discredit the opposition?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 11, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Iasimp1997, I'm beginning to become skeptical of your motives. Are you a pot enthusiast in disguise trying to discredit the opposition?



He's a 12-13 year old who doesn't know the first thing about drugs.


----------



## joey (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> damn. I'm not pulling stuff out of my ass, it's probably fact (for some people). Go and do something with your life, don't sit around smoking all day.
> Might as well just go spray Jigaloo up your ass, it has the same effect as marijuana.
> I think people are so against being against marijuana because they don't want to give it up, and they're addicted.



No, got get off your backside and make a difference to the world.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

you know, there just hasnt been a post on all of speedsolving for 12 whole minutes, so i just had to make a post


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 12, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> you know, there just hasnt been a post on all of speedsolving for 12 whole minutes, so i just had to make a post



you know, there just hasn't been a post on all of this thread for 3 whole minutes, so i just had to make a post

So does your post still sound practical?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2010)

This thread needs to be closed.

I dont see why there is a thread about crackheads on a cubing forum...


----------



## Edward (Mar 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> This thread needs to be closed.
> 
> I dont see why there is a thread about crackheads on a cubing forum...



Who mentioned crack?
I'm not gonna get in this. I don't know a thing about drugs :3

(Just spend all my time inside playing with my cube and stepmania [and the forums lol], only coming out for school and sports )


----------



## Muesli (Mar 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> This thread needs to be closed.
> 
> I dont see why there is a thread about *crackheads* on a cubing forum...



I suggest you brush up on your drug related slang.

Potheads I think was the term you were looking for.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 12, 2010)

*Sigh* I don't want to sound like a broken record, but I will say this. Not all pot smokers are idiots or evil. Pot smokers who happen to be "retarded" were probably idiots to begin with.

Where's the "I don't smoke weed, but I don't care if someone else does" option?


----------



## Feryll (Mar 12, 2010)

Y'aknow, usually a flame war on a controversial thread is extinguished after a dozen pages.
I don't know anything about drugs. I won't partake in this debate. I believe there is no excuse for getting addicted to ganja or marijuana, but apparently some scientists had some success from light usage. But I'm the one with the lowest post count and I'm sitting on the fence, so my opinion is as invalid as a US passport in Canada. I'm all for closing this thread, but it seems there are a few bones to be picked and embers to be stomped out.


----------



## Drax (Mar 12, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Where's the "I don't smoke weed, but I don't care if someone else does" option?



I agree with this


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 12, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> Also, your use of the word "retard" is rather annoying, but that's a whole different moral debate that has no place on a cubing forum.



But moral debates on pot do?


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Okay.
> Whoever smokes weed is probably exposed to a not-so-good environment. And they probably don't have very good parents and/or school. I feel really bad for whoever does it. You're ruining your lives, you know.
> 
> Also, this is a failthread. You're *exposing younger and unintelligent people to things like drugs.* Like me. But luckily, I'm not a [email protected]$$ and I won't smoke weed for all the cubes in the world.
> ...



I only read the first few posts in this thread but I just had to quote this.

I literally did not realise it was possible for a (presumably moderately intelligent) human being to be so incredibly ignorant.

Wow, just wow..


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 12, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Googlrr said:
> 
> 
> > Also, your use of the word "retard" is rather annoying, but that's a whole different moral debate that has no place on a cubing forum.
> ...



Of course not, but that's at least slightly more relevant.


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > ya only dumb idiots smoke weed you are all condemned to hell good luck with the devil nubs.
> ...



Hang on, what I said had nothing to do with you. I was completely serious. If you smoke weed you are going to hell. The Bible says so.



iasimp1997 said:


> Erectile Dysfunction. You do like to screw, don't you?



I'm a virgin and have every intention of dying as such.


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 12, 2010)

As a Libertarian, I believe in freedom to do as you wish.

But, I seriously do not recomment starting on that stuff, and if you do,
think about giving it up.

Just an opinion, no flaming here.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 12, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > Iasimp1997, I'm beginning to become skeptical of your motives. Are you a pot enthusiast in disguise trying to discredit the opposition?
> ...



I'm not sure if that's meant to be offensive, but you're right


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Dont get high. Your an addict. Stop smoking. Marijuana is f**k'n bad for you. Ur gonna die. Dont die.
> ...



Dude, do you realise that smoking/drinking are both much much worse than cannabis in almost every respect?

Are you more opposed to those than cannabis? Because you should be...


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Iasimp1997, I'm beginning to become skeptical of your motives. Are you a pot enthusiast in disguise trying to discredit the opposition?



OMG I think this actually must be true!

There is no way iasimp could actually be this ignorant, it's just not possible. It also explains why he argues in such a retarded way.

EDIT: In the case that you are actually this ignorant, iasimp, go read this http://www.drugwarrant.com/articles/why-is-marijuana-illegal/ then tell us what you think. Please please do, it will help educate you.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 12, 2010)

Jude said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...


Precisely my point.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess I just don't know how to argue.
Also, can someone give me a _good_ reason being against marijuana is bad?
I'm not a marijuana supporter, Jude.
I just don't have a clue how to argue (good) and I don't know much about drugs besides they suck balls and screw up your life. (coughcoughmichaeljacksoncoughcoughcoughetc.).


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Also, can someone give me a _good_ reason being against marijuana is bad?



There's nothing wrong with being against weed. But being against it for riduculous and incorrect reasons like you (and the majority of people who oppose it) is irrational and ignorant. I'm 99% sure that if you were well-informed and educated on the subject that you wouldn't oppose it. However, I'm also 99% sure that it would be impossible to convince you otherwise because you would only listen to what aids your case, not what opposes it, and that you will never ever even begin to consider the fact that you might actually be wrong. 

Maybe it would be a good idea to listen to the other arguments and perhaps re-assess your opinion based on fact? Actually scrap that, it's a much better idea to blindly believe something is right just because it's what you've been told.

Closed-minded people like you are so so much worse for society than someone who smokes a bit of weed every now and then.


----------



## fundash (Mar 12, 2010)

Jude said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, can someone give me a _good_ reason being against marijuana is bad?
> ...


This.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> This thread needs to be closed.
> 
> I dont see why there is a thread about crackheads on a cubing forum...



There isn't, but perhaps there should be (Kir?)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jude said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, can someone give me a _good_ reason being against marijuana is bad?
> ...



I'm not against marijuana for medical purposes. I'm against people abusing it to get high.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > RyanO said:
> ...



IMO, the worst thing about 12 year olds is that they don't understand that it's an insult to call someone 12.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 12, 2010)

i believe smoking tobacco is more for stupid people, based on this..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:R..._(mean_physical_harm_and_mean_dependence).svg


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> I'm against people abusing it to get high.



Why?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...


He said 12-13. I don't consider that to be an insult.


Jude said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm against people abusing it to get high.
> ...



:fp Really? It's _substance abuse_.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 12, 2010)

Marijuana is a recreational drug, like tobacco or alcohol, and it does less damage both socially and physically than either of the latter drugs.

Remind me again, iasimp1997, why you are against Marijuana?


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> :fp Really? It's _substance abuse_.



Ok, but why are you against that? (Only in this specific case.. I mean weed and nothing else)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 12, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Marijuana is a recreational drug, like tobacco or alcohol, and it does less damage both socially and physically than either of the latter drugs.
> 
> Remind me again, iasimp1997, why you are against Marijuana?


Why are you supporting it?
Just because it does "less damage both socially and physically" doesn't mean it's okay to do it.
It's illegal. 'Nuff said.


Jude said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > :fp Really? It's _substance abuse_.
> ...



It's _illegal_. I'm against unlawful things.


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> It's _illegal_. I'm against unlawful things.



Hmm, it seems that you are deviating quite along way from your original standpoint, but that's ok.

Why are you against unlawful things? I understand that you _yourself_ might not want to smoke weed, for fear of getting into trouble, but why do you care about others smoking it? What about people smoking it in places where it's legal, what's wrong with that?

If you in fact have nothing against weed itself, but only the fact that it's illegal, then perhaps you should help the campaign for the legalisation of it? That way there would be alot less people committing crimes, which is the bit that you disagree with.


----------



## metal_cuber (Mar 12, 2010)

That was extremely closed minded and judgmental


----------



## Muesli (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Marijuana is a recreational drug, like tobacco or alcohol, and it does less damage both socially and physically than either of the latter drugs.
> ...


In Afghanistan it is(iirc) illegal for a woman to refuse her husband sex, and he is legally allowed to starve and/or rape her if she refuses.

Justice is a fickle thing, and your archaic "The law is the law" attitude causes means nothing changes, and therefore nothing improves.

In my opinion, Alcohol and Tobacco should be illegal too, as they are both worse than Marijuana for you and everyone close to you.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> It's _illegal_. I'm against unlawful things.



Judging by your signature, I thought you might appreciate this quote.

"An unjust law is no law at all."
Saint Augustine
On Free Choice Of The Will, Book 1, § 5


----------



## RyanO (Mar 12, 2010)

If a new law was passed outlawing cubing would you stop? If legality is the only reason you don't do it, why are you trying to tell those who do it that they are retarded and ruining their lives? I'm not trying to convince you to smoke pot, I think you are too young for that, but you should realize that the generalizations you are making are false. The disrespect you have for those with differing values makes you appear ignorant and intolerant. If you don't know anything about what drugs really do, don't blindly condemn others for doing them.

Bigotry: stubborn and complete intolerance of any creed, belief, or opinion that differs from one's own.

You are a bigot.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jude said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > It's _illegal_. I'm against unlawful things.
> ...


:fp I'm not transferring my thoughts that well into text .
I'll give you a few reasons why I don't do pot.
1. There are better things to do than sit around all day doing drugs.
2. Marijuana effects your socialization (judging by my friend, who is very hard to talk to and smokes weed everyday.)
3. It's illegal.
4. Not many people thing highly of marijuana. In fact, it seems, you and musslie4brekkies seem to be some of the very few people who do.
5. Lung problems. 'Nuff said.
6. Erectile Dysfunction. I like to wack 
Marijuana= for me.


Musli4brekkies said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Marijuana wouldn't improve anything if it were to be legal.








That's my longest post ever. Now that I look at it.


----------



## Edward (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...


Not trying to jump into this just giving a little something to the discussion. Feel free to respond if needed.

1. This can be said with just about anything, including cubing.
2. This can be said about alot of hobbies, including cubing.
3. Got meh there
4.Not many people think highly of cubing for more than 5 to 10 minutes :3
5. Umm, what about smoking cigarettes and such?
6. TMI dude.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well aren't you Mr. Primp-and-proper.

Darn Edward, posting just before me. Darrnnnn


----------



## RyanO (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Marijuana wouldn't improve anything if it were to be legal.



Legalization of marijuana would decrease the number of people incarcerated for victimless 'crimes.' I think that's an improvement.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm sorry but can you please provide any source that shows marijuana causes erectile dysfunction to set in earlier than it would naturally? You keep saying this, yet all I've found is that marijuana damages sperm, which is not in any way the same thing.


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> :fp I'm not transferring my thoughts that well into text .
> I'll give you a few reasons why I don't do pot.
> 1. There are better things to do than sit around all day doing drugs.
> 2. Marijuana effects your socialization (judging by my friend, who is very hard to talk to and smokes weed everyday.)
> ...



1. WOW! There are better things to do than sit around all day cubing. QED.

2. And you think that 1 person is enough of a sample size to accurately speak for EVERYONE IN THE WORLD THAT SMOKES WEED? I'd say I know _at least_ 100 times more people that smoke weed than you, and I don't know a _single one_ who finds it difficult to communicate with others. In fact, in alot of cases weed actually helps people to socialize, as they can relax and talk more freely.

3. JESUS CHRIST, THAT DOESN'T MAKE IT BAD! Do you not see that being illegal is not the thing that makes something bad, it's (supposed to be) being bad that makes something illegal?

4. Ok, how about thinking for yourself for once in your life? In fact, that isn't even true! A surprising amount of people actually have no objection to weed. I'm sure most people think cubing is sad or a waste of time, but does that make that true?

5. OMG, it's like you are purposefully spouting ******** with the sole intent of pissing people off. Please do some research before you try and put together and argument. (hint, it's the tabacco that is mainly responsible for lung disease, not cannabis)







6. Are you a virgin? Almost certainly. Am I a virgin? No. 'Nuff said.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> I'll give you a few reasons why I don't do pot.
> 1. There are better things to do than sit around all day doing drugs.
> 2. Marijuana effects your socialization (judging by my friend, who is very hard to talk to and smokes weed everyday.)
> 3. It's illegal.
> ...




1. who says you have to spend all day doing drugs? Don't plenty of people do things to relax after a hard day of work?
2. your friend is only one person. I'm quite sure that plenty of people socialize just fine. I mean... look at you. You like rubik's cubes and seem to socialize fine with some people.
3. Not everywhere? Are you ok with people smoking weed in places where it's allowed?
4. I think the majority of people in this thread actually thought highly of marijuana. Plenty of well respected, intelligent, influential people also think highly of it.
5. THC can be absorbed in various ways that protect the lungs if you are really worried about that.
6. Have you tried wacking? Have you tried wacking... ON WEED? (go watch Half Baked. I'm sure you'll recognize the person who a very similar that line in the movie)


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Marijuana is a recreational drug, like tobacco or alcohol, and it does less damage both socially and physically than either of the latter drugs.



I'm inclined to disagree with the second point. Smoking is very often taken up under the forces of peer-pressure (don't even bother asking me to find evidence for this). I can only see this as aiding social-status. The only justification I can find for drinking, and yet another reason for me to despise alcohol, is for the benefits it brings to social situations.

Therefore, I see no reason why either smoking or drinking do more "damage" than marijuana to social-status (or whatever you meant by "socially"). In fact, the use of marijuana is probably more likely to lead people to shy away from associating with those that do not also use it. Instead they will be lead to a minority social group that either openly or secretly use marijuana. Thus their social-ability will be reduced to a smaller group. 
At the very least this is speculation. I could probably find evidence to back it up but I haven't the energy.

I'll ignore the physical part, because I actually agree that smoking and alcohol are far worse for the body than marijuana.


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG IS THIS GUY FOR REAL?????? I'm starting to genuinely believe he is sat behind his computer, laughing away at how incredibly stupid he can pretend to be without people realising he is taking the ****.

EDIT: inb4

"Ok let's agree to disagree, everyone is entitled to their own opinion"


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 12, 2010)

Jude said:


> 2. And you think that 1 person is enough of a sample size to accurately speak for EVERYONE IN THE WORLD THAT SMOKES WEED? I'd say I know _at least_ 100 times more people that smoke weed than you, and I don't know a _single one_ who finds it difficult to communicate with others. In fact, in alot of cases weed actually helps people to socialize, as they can relax and talk more freely.


Woah woah there. I also know someone who smokes who has some problems communicating with people. He smokes not that often, but he still has a lot of trouble communicating his feelings, and sometimes conversations with him can be really frustrating. O, did I mention he's always been this way due to mild autism?


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 12, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> I do drugs every day and I have found they help me when I cube, ALOT.


youre cool


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Marijuana is a recreational drug, like tobacco or alcohol, and it does less damage both socially and physically than either of the latter drugs.
> ...



Let me just clarify something for you. People are willing to respect your opinions, if you have ANY logical reason behind it, other than "mommy and daddy said drugs make your brain mushy!!!!" You say your against unlawful things, but laws aren't as straight forward as _don't kill people._ If you want to express your views, think about what they are, and if their is reason they are that way before jumping in.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 12, 2010)

Jude said:


> OMG IS THIS GUY FOR REAL?????? I'm starting to genuinely believe he is sat behind his computer, laughing away at how incredibly stupid he can pretend to be without people realising he is taking the ****.
> 
> EDIT: inb4
> 
> "Ok let's agree to disagree, everyone is entitled to their own opinion"



Look at his sig. He's one of the ignorant kinds.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Jude said:
> ...



You do pot too? Jesus Christ! How many people here do _not_ do it?


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> You do pot too? Jesus Christ! How many people here do _not_ do it?



Just because he can make rational arguments, it does not mean he smokes pot. He could do for all I know, but it's also possible that he doesn't smoke pot but sees that you're argument is so flawed and incorrect in so many ways that he just had to stand in and say something.

Now, instead of changing the subject, how about trying to continue the debate?

Now that all of your points have been proven incorrect, what other reasons do you have against cannabis?


----------



## RyanO (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a pretty common thing. Now I hope you see why it's pretty silly to assert that everyone that does it is some sort of retard. I'm sure I thought like you did at some point, so I don't fault you too much.I suppose you've got to learn how the world works somehow.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 12, 2010)

Why smoke pot? Go smoke smarties or something (not that I do. ) else that doesn't harm you.


----------



## Faz (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> stuff copied from some site
> ~
> ~
> ~



You broke copyright law. lrn2 reference.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 12, 2010)

Taken from the page about alcoholism on about.com... classy move...
(before the edit his post contained a bunch of text taken from about.com)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Taken from the page about alcoholism on about.com... classy move...



Dammit. Lol. _That_ time I was trying to be stupid. :3

But seriously though. You have to consider that stuff.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 12, 2010)

Nobody seriously claims/believes that marijuana has no downsides. But the problems associated with the drug are far, far less than with alcohol or tobacco, and since both of those drugs are legal it follows that pot ought to be as well.

(For the record, I don't use pot, but I'm not against its use.)


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Excerpt from a year old school essay.



Huh? Are you claiming you wrote all that? So why does searching google for the exact 1st sentence return 80 results?

Also, someone could write a very similar article about alot of things. Chocolate, for example, is _incredibly_ unhealthy if you eat too much of it. Sure, if you smoke a ridiculous amount of pot, it will be unhealthy. 

It's still not as bad for health problems as alcohol or tobacco (a point which you continually manage to completely ignore), or probably a whole host of everyday substances that I don't know about. 

So you are saying you are opposed to weed because it's bad for you in large amounts? So why aren't you opposed to fast food? Or using the computer? 

Do you really not see how narrow-minded and ignorant you are being? Please answer everything in this post directly, because I don't think you can (without realising you are wrong).


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 12, 2010)

You know, take me out of this, I don't really want to make a douche of myself anymore.

.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> You know, take me out of this, I don't really want to make a douche of myself anymore.
> 
> .



You forfeited your last non-douchebag pass when you said "I like to wack". How could you not think to yourself as you wrote that _hmmm, maybe the people on this forum don't want to know whether a 12 year old does or doesn't like to "wack". _


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

Well done, I applaud the courage it takes to admit that you're wrong.

Although, you could've just not posted anything in the first place, instead of making ridiculous unfounded comments that many people would find offensive, then trying to argue invalid points with flawed logic and incorrect arguments.

Just sayin..


----------



## Drax (Mar 12, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Nobody seriously claims/believes that marijuana has no downsides. But the problems associated with the drug are far, far less than with alcohol or tobacco, and since both of those drugs are legal it follows that pot ought to be as well.
> 
> (For the record, I don't use pot, but I'm not against its use.)



Then maybe we should lobby for the banning of those instead of the legalization of marijuana? 

Personally I'm against all forms of drugs but I don't really care if anyone else does it.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 12, 2010)

Drax said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody seriously claims/believes that marijuana has no downsides. But the problems associated with the drug are far, far less than with alcohol or tobacco, and since both of those drugs are legal it follows that pot ought to be as well.
> ...



We tried that in the United States. It didn't work.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 12, 2010)

Goddamn, looks like I'm going to have to make a big-ass reply.




iasimp1997 said:


> It's possible to get some laced with nasty drugs, paraquat, or who knows what off the street.


In all the time I've been smoking, I've NEVER gotten anything laced. You see, anything you would lace weed with costs more than the weed itself, and drug dealers like to make money. They'd rather TELL you something is laced and sell it for twice as much.



> Getting killed over a dope deal sucks.


You don't get killed over a "dope deal" unless 1) you screw someone over and 2) you're buying at a large enough level that you're worth killing. Nobody in their right mind would ever get into such a situation with weed



> Erectile Dysfunction. You do like to screw, don't you?


Um, no. You're 100% misinformed. Marijuana does not cause ED.




iasimp1997 said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...


No, it's substance USE. Ingesting a substance in order to feel better is not abuse.




> I'll give you a few reasons why I don't do pot.
> 1. There are better things to do than sit around all day doing drugs.
> 2. Marijuana effects your socialization (judging by my friend, who is very hard to talk to and smokes weed everyday.)
> 3. It's illegal.
> ...


1. Like sit around all day arguing about drugs.
2. I smoke every day, and I socialize for a living.
3. Already been covered, but illegal doesn't mean wrong.
4. Nearly half of the united states is in favor of legalization (and a lot more in favor of legalization for medical use)
5. Edibles. 'Nuff said.
6. I'm sure you do.




iasimp1997 said:


> Why smoke pot? Go smoke smarties or something (not that I do. ) else that doesn't harm you.


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,509932,00.html


I have a picture for you all once I can get it off my phone.


----------



## Drax (Mar 12, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Drax said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



yeah I know that's why I put the  face


----------



## beingforitself (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I think cannabis is pretty evil because my mom told me, and so did that cool officer guy from D.A.R.E.

Oh, I also have this gnarly anecdote about this guy that my friend's friend knows who totally like smokes weed and dropped out of college.

Basically in summary what I am saying is you have to ask yourself: What Would Jesus Do? Then do that thing, namely, not smoking the Devil's Herb.


----------



## jiggy (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Why smoke pot? Go smoke smarties or something (not that I do. ) else that doesn't harm you.


That's sweetie abuse man and, as a person, I'm against that.


----------



## Reptile (Mar 12, 2010)

26.82 was 100 cubes 5 days ago.
32.61 first 5, remembered reading this thread earlier today and started around peak 30 mins ago.
32.04 coming down 2 mins ago.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 12, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> *Sigh* I don't want to sound like a broken record, but I will say this. Not all pot smokers are idiots or evil. Pot smokers who happen to be "retarded" were probably idiots to begin with.
> 
> Where's the "I don't smoke weed, but I don't care if someone else does" option?



In fact, I just made the last choice for all the haters. There are always haters, and actually, I like them. Ignorance is fun to read! Sorry for the non-haters-non-smokers!



iasimp1997 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Marijuana is a recreational drug, like tobacco or alcohol, and it does less damage both socially and physically than either of the latter drugs.
> ...


Daddy must be proud 



Musli4brekkies said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Informed guy is informed



iasimp1997 said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



A lot of people smoke (but that's no reason).
I have had quite a few times with my girlfriend while high, no problems down there trust me! You are a virgin, but that's okay, it's illegal for you to _wack_ at 12 years old 

I don't know why people associate using drugs with using drugs *ALL DAY*. Well, there's a gap made out of nothing.



Ethan Rosen said:


> I'm sorry but can you please provide any source that shows marijuana causes erectile dysfunction to set in earlier than it would naturally? You keep saying this, yet all I've found is that marijuana damages sperm, which is not in any way the same thing.



McDonald's causes erectile dysfunction and you don't want me to tell you how much people still like to devour a BigMac. (source : Supersize me, Micheal Moore)




qqwref said:


> Nobody seriously claims/believes that marijuana has no downsides. But the problems associated with the drug are far, far less than with alcohol or tobacco, and since both of those drugs are legal it follows that pot ought to be as well.
> 
> (For the record, I don't use pot, but I'm not against its use.)



There IS a downside to pot. You can feel lazy for a quarter of a day after a night of smoking. You may want to sleep earlier (which is good sometimes!). If you ARE stupid, it can lead you to harder drugs, but that's not in the nature of the pot, but in the nature of the weed user.

Tobacco and alcohol cause more problems, by far. That's a fact. +1



beingforitself said:


> Well I think cannabis is pretty evil because my mom told me, and so did that cool officer guy from D.A.R.E.
> 
> Oh, I also have this gnarly anecdote about this guy that my friend's friend knows who totally like smokes weed and dropped out of college.
> 
> Basically in summary what I am saying is you have to ask yourself: What Would Jesus Do? Then do that thing, namely, not smoking the Devil's Herb.



If it's not sarcastic, then you must be young. I remember my conception of the world at 12 years old, so I won't insult your ignorance. I hated when people were telling me ''You're going to understand when you'll grow up'', but you will have a better understanding when you'll be grown up, seriously.

Where I go in pure sciences, there are SO MANY people that smoke pot and get the best grades in their class. The physic professor of my friend gave him his result for the exam in front of the class. He was high when he did the exam, and he was high when he received the result. He had the best grade of all the class.

It's only an example I know, I won't generalize. Weed doesn't make people drop out of school. Poeple make people drop out of school.



There are way to much twelve years old in this forum, I had not thought about this before posting.

Weed is evil. Jesus loves us and hate weed. So don't smoke, man! I'm enlightened, but since I smoked, I'm going to hell, woopsie


----------



## Edward (Mar 12, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> You do pot too? Jesus Christ! How many people here do _not_ do it?



I don't smoke pot . I've been raised from birth to stay away from things like that (including alcohol and tobacco to a lesser extent). But just because I don't want it, doesn't mean I should keep other people away (especially if my reason for not using it is "My mom said not too lol"). From the information presented, it doesn't seem to be hurting anyone any more things like than alcohol or cigarettes.
Then again, I don't really know a thing about drugs.
:3
I like to be neutral in these situations. Im neither for, nor against pot.

PS.


Spoiler


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't smoke weed/tobacco or anything, so I'm ineligible to vote since I've never experienced being on a high 

But If I was, I think speedcubing would be the last thing on my mind


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> This thread needs to be closed.
> 
> I dont see why there is a thread about crackheads on a cubing forum...




Nothing wrong with a nice relaxing smoke of crack.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 12, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I don't smoke weed/tobacco or anything, so I'm ineligible to vote since I've never experienced being on a high
> 
> But If I was, I think speedcubing would be the last thing on my mind



Yes, there are interesting experiments to have while on a high ... (angel face)



Kirjava said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread needs to be closed.
> ...


Moslty everything is wrong about it


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

isnt marijuana illegal?


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 12, 2010)

In some countries it is.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 12, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> isnt marijuana illegal?



More important question: are there really people who believe that everything illegal is morally wrong?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

Weed is for ****ing retarded people with hair in their eyes


----------



## TioMario (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't, I don't smoke alone, I do it with my friends, and when I try to, we all start laughing retardedly and I drop my cube.


----------



## Edward (Mar 12, 2010)

Umm, Cubesoftheworld... Even I know this is outrageous. Not trying to flame, just helping you not make the same mistake I made =/. Cut the posting rate down dude. It shoots up like a rocket when you least expect it...


Spoiler


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay then...


----------



## aronpm (Mar 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> Umm, Cubesoftheworld... Even I know this is outrageous. Not trying to flame, just helping you not make the same mistake I made =/. Cut the posting rate down dude. It shoots up like a rocket when you least expect it...
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looks like he didn't listen. 


Spoiler


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 12, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Weed is for ****ing retarded people with hair in their eyes



Huh. I have hair in my eyes, does that mean I smoke?

No.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 12, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Umm, Cubesoftheworld... Even I know this is outrageous. Not trying to flame, just helping you not make the same mistake I made =/. Cut the posting rate down dude. It shoots up like a rocket when you least expect it...
> ...



and now he cannot be saved


Spoiler



or post again for a while


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 13, 2010)

School says drugs are bad.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 13, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> School says drugs are bad.



School also says that violence is bad, but that doesn't stop wars. 

I'm not going to partake in this discussion though, seeing as I know nothing about drugs other than THAYR ADICTIV AND R BAD NO MATTA WUT!!!!!!! EVEN IF THAYR PERSRIPSION, DEYLL STILL MAK U AN ADICT!!!! LUUK AT MIKAL AND WER HEE IZ NAO!!!!


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 13, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> infringement153 said:
> 
> 
> > School says drugs are bad.
> ...



But wouldn't they stop wars if they could?


----------



## aronpm (Mar 13, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > infringement153 said:
> ...



Lol, no.


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> infringement153 said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



Where's your proof?


...did I just take you seriously?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 13, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > infringement153 said:
> ...



But wouldn't they stop drugs if they could?

Precisely.

And my post wasn't very serious at all. Just sayin'


----------



## aronpm (Mar 13, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> ...did I just take you seriously?



Why wouldn't you take my post seriously? Was it the "Lol" part? I included that because your post seemed naive. Of course they _could_ stop wars if they wanted to, but why would they? The military love war, and the money and power that come with it. They would not let the government stop wars peacefully.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> infringement153 said:
> 
> 
> > ...did I just take you seriously?
> ...



I don't think they can unless the whole world agrees to stop wars.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread needs to be closed.
> ...



Yes, there is.
I'm definitely staying out of this after this post. But crack (according to other people here) is much more harmful than weed. Blegh. I've smelled it at school.  gross.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 13, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Ben1996123 is stupid, therefore nothing Kirjava said is serious.



In my opinion, I think Marijuana is perfectly fine, as long as kids don't smoke it in our high school bathroom


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Why smoke pot? Go smoke smarties or something (not that I do. ) else that doesn't harm you.





aznmortalx said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > infringement153 said:
> ...








these are also relevant:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd9VP966QnM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BNL9aKf5XE

Wednesday Morning 3am had a lot of anti-war songs. <3 S&G


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Weed is for ****ing retarded people with hair in their eyes
> ...



Wow you just committed a formal fallacy that has been known for almost 2 and a half _thousand_ years. Good arguing though.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I look down to people who take drugs like marijuana. They need something potentially fatal for satisfaction. Not to mention the hight prices on them and with most being illegal in most places. Just for what? Seeing crazy images and making stupid non thought out decision.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I look down to people who take drugs like marijuana. They need something potentially fatal for satisfaction. Not to mention the hight prices on them and with most being illegal in most places. Just for what? Seeing crazy images and making stupid non thought out decision.



You have your drugs all confused, you just named the effects of 3-4 different drugs, none of them Marijuana. Marijuana is not potentially fatal, is not very expensive, does not cause hallucinations, and doesn't cause you to make "stupid non thought out decision." Yes it is illegal most places, but so is driving barely over the speed limit, and nobody really minds that.

I really look down on people who make judgments when they have no clue what the hell they are talking about.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 13, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I look down to people who take drugs like marijuana. They need something potentially fatal for satisfaction. Not to mention the hight prices on them and with most being illegal in most places. Just for what? Seeing crazy images and making stupid non thought out decision.
> ...


I said "drugs like marijuana" by that I meant the illegal ones. Sorry for not specifying. 

And I do know what I am talking about. I just don't see the point of putting harmful things in your body just for satisfaction.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 13, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I just don't see the point of putting harmful things in your body just for satisfaction.



Do you ever eat junk food?


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't see the point of putting harmful things in your body just for satisfaction.
> ...


Yes I do. But I can control that. People who take drugs often can't.


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 13, 2010)

Stop talking.


----------



## Stini (Mar 13, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



That's analogous if I said "I can control my weed consumption. People who eat junk food often can't."

First of all I don't know where your claim is based on as weed doesn't cause physical addiction. Only psychological addiction might occur, which is the same for many things in life such as eating or cubing.

Do you also look down on people who are overweight or who are cubing too much?


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 13, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Weed is for ****ing retarded people with hair in their eyes



I love haters <3



infringement153 said:


> School says drugs are bad.



I bet they do! A lot of schools also teach that we are the sons of Adam and Eve. But seriously, drugs ARE bad. 



DavidWoner said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I look down to people who take drugs like marijuana. They need something potentially fatal for satisfaction. Not to mention the hight prices on them and with most being illegal in most places. Just for what? Seeing crazy images and making stupid non thought out decision.
> ...



David +1.

I can understand how this guy feel. You might see marijuana the same way I see heroin. Something very harmful that you get addicted. The difference is that I'm informed, you are not 

Go read on Erowid


goatseforever said:


> Stop talking.





Stini said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



A lot of people have an ''idea'' of the drug. In fact, they do not refer to the drug but the image they've created of it. The evil things and stuff.
If not, they would react the same with Tylenol, alcohol, tobacco and coffee etc.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 13, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...




I wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



...


----------



## rubiknerd11 (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL I've never tried speedcubing while high but i average 25 seconds and when drunk i average like a minute i dont forget algorithms i just cant move my fingers as fast


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 15, 2010)

rubiknerd11 said:


> LOL I've never tried speedcubing while high but i average 25 seconds and when drunk i average like a minute i dont forget algorithms i just cant move my fingers as fast



It took me a while to get the 5x5x5 when drunk XD


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 15, 2010)

As for the topic of this thread, ive never smoked so i wouldnt know. 

However im curious as to the effects of marijuana. I had a friend who smoked, a lot. And he said that while high, he could learn better, like it helped him memorize things. And that often times things seemed a lot clearer than if he wasnt high.

I wonder if this effect is a general effect, or specific to him.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 15, 2010)

I tend to loose memory when high 

But, you DO realize things when you are high. Sometimes, a high can only be for fun, listening to music is amazing when high, sex too, and FOOD  But sometimes, you have a cerebral high and you can have thoughts you've never had before, questions and ''revelations'' for your life.

But, don't smoke weed, you're gonna be retarded 


Spoiler



No you're not, get on the bong lol


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 15, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I tend to loose memory when high
> 
> But, you DO realize things when you are high. Sometimes, a high can only be for fun, listening to music is amazing when high, sex too, and FOOD  But sometimes, you have a cerebral high and you can have thoughts you've never had before, questions and ''revelations'' for your life.
> 
> ...



Interesting..

As far as harmful effects, If you smoke it from the bong does it really have any lasting harmful effects? Ive been told it doesnt.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 15, 2010)

The water in the bong filters the smoke quite a lot. The smoke feels 3 to 4 times less harsh on your lungs. It's an ''economic'' way to smoke (unlike a joint). You can even put ice in it to make the smoke feel a bit cold.

It is an experience to make, you may see the world in another way. You are not going to be retarded either. BUT, you might feel slow in the first 2 hours in the morning. (I did a math exam first thing in the morning, and I was pretty stressed because I was on the weed hangover [not everyone at all feel it], but I got 98% and the best grade of all class, so lol?)

You need to try cubing when high!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 15, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> The water in the bong filters the smoke quite a lot. The smoke feels 3 to 4 times less harsh on your lungs. It's an ''economic'' way to smoke (unlike a joint). You can even put ice in it to make the smoke feel a bit cold.
> 
> It is an experience to make, you may see the world in another way. You are not going to be retarded either. BUT, you might feel slow in the first 2 hours in the morning. (I did a math exam first thing in the morning, and I was pretty stressed because I was on the weed hangover [not everyone at all feel it], but I got 98% and the best grade of all class, so lol?)
> 
> You need to try cubing when high!




omoshiroi,

I might have tried marijuana, but sense its illegal in the US I probablly wont.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 15, 2010)

I heard in the US, you get pretty good fines for smoking weed...
In Canada, you can smoke in front of a policeman, and he will ask you to go smoke elsewhere, that's it...


----------



## Stini (Mar 15, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> As far as harmful effects, If you smoke it from the bong does it really have any lasting harmful effects? Ive been told it doesnt.



As far as I know, there has been no reported cases of lung cancer caused by weed alone. Sure the smoke contains some carcinogens, but it's not quite comparable to tobacco. Casual users also don't smoke as frequently as tobacco smokers and the amount smoke you inhale is fairly moderate. I'm not saying that the smoke is good for you though, but apparently it's not quite as unhealthy as you might think. Also there are alternative ways of consumption if you are really worried about it, such as vaporizing or eating, which are way healthier.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Stini said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as harmful effects, If you smoke it from the bong does it really have any lasting harmful effects? Ive been told it doesnt.
> ...



Do they have the same effect?
and how does marijuana taste lol.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 15, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Stini said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



Yes, its just a different way of introducing THC into your system. There are also lip balms, pill, oral sprays, topical sprays, etc. that all have the same effect. And by "eating" I don't think he means you just sit there and chomp on a nug, he means cooking with it. The most famous form of this is obviously the "special brownies." Contrary to what people might think, there is no actual weed in the brownies. You prepare cannabis oil beforehand, which is basically just cooking the chemicals into the oil, and then use the oil in cooking. You could probably do other things, like make fried chicken or donuts with cannabis oil, but I have no idea how that would turn out.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Stini said:
> ...



Lol David.
You should make a cooking book!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Stini said:
> ...



This made me soooo hungry. Oh, and I usually make the weed into a butter to cook with, and then make crazy things like pancakes. The more potent the butter, the more green it comes out. You can do some neat things with it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 15, 2010)

I did some research and apparently THC is destroyed at temperatures above ~320F, and frying is typically done at ~375F, so no special chicken


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I did some research and apparently THC is destroyed at temperatures above ~320F, and frying is typically done at ~375F, so no special chicken



This makes sense. Oddly enough, I did some research to see how hot a bic lighter gets. At the hottest point of the flame, assuming a 100mm flame (i think) the temp can reach 3590.6F.

So when smoking, you are probably destroying a good amount of your product. =(


----------



## Muesli (Mar 15, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I did some research and apparently THC is destroyed at temperatures above ~320F, and frying is typically done at ~375F, so no special chicken
> ...


Solution: Pot Smoothies.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 15, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



yes please!

The coolest item I have seen was a cough drop that had thc in it. Since you don't eat it (necessarily) a lot of the thc gets absorbed through the mouth. The affect is much quicker than normal eating, and it lasts a lot longer. However, I have no clue how to make them.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 15, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, its just a different way of introducing THC into your system. There are also lip balms, pill, oral sprays, topical sprays, etc. that all have the same effect. And by "eating" I don't think he means you just sit there and chomp on a nug, he means cooking with it. The most famous form of this is obviously the "special brownies." Contrary to what people might think, there is no actual weed in the brownies. You prepare cannabis oil beforehand, which is basically just cooking the chemicals into the oil, and then use the oil in cooking. You could probably do other things, like make fried chicken or donuts with cannabis oil, but I have no idea how that would turn out.
> ...






registration policies/basic rules n' stuff said:


> Forum Rules
> 
> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.
> 
> ...



You live in America, and I'm pretty sure this site's server is American... wouldn't that mean that what you're discussing is against the rules?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 15, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Who says I don't own a cannibas card? That makes it legal =) also, there are state and federal laws, and its a very iffy thing for the D.E.A right now, with the states putting up a ballet to legalize it. 

The D.E.A has already stated that it will not raid legal dispenseries in states that allow them. So in short, no, it is not stricktly illegal


----------



## Johan444 (Mar 15, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> You live in America, and I'm pretty sure this site's server is American... wouldn't that mean that what you're discussing is against the rules?



It's not illegal to discuss drugs.

On topic: Never had any cube available when smoking but would imagine it's more cool than fast.


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2010)

I find it funny how many people are like "smoking and drinking alcohol are so much worse, therefore THC is ok". This clearly doesn't make any sense whatsoever.

"paedophilia and child abuse are so bad, therefore murder is ok".

Yea that totally makes sense.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> I find it funny how many people are like "smoking and drinking alcohol are so much worse, therefore THC is ok". This clearly doesn't make any sense whatsoever.
> 
> "*pedophilia* and child abuse are so bad, therefore murder is ok".
> 
> Yea that totally makes sense.




DONT MENTION HIM ON TEH INTERNET! OH NOES! HERE HE COMES! LOOK OUT!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> I find it funny how many people are like "smoking and drinking alcohol are so much worse, therefore THC is ok". This clearly doesn't make any sense whatsoever.
> 
> "paedophilia and child abuse are so bad, therefore murder is ok".
> 
> Yea that totally makes sense.



and that is the worst comparison I've ever seen. I say THC is ok because almost all of the studies that "proved to the public it was bad for us" were completely bogus. The memory loss, the killing of braincells, the lung cancer... none of it is factual in any way. Look up anti-marajuana adds from the 20's. They said things like "weed will make you kill your wife" and these were released by the government. 

Someone that smoked weed for 14 years had a lung capacity of 87%, which is perfectly fine. He quit for a month and his lungs were back to the avg 92%. There has been no proof of any long term damage

So, Alcohol and cigarettes are worse than weed, but that doesn't mean weed is bad in the first place

Let me compare as you did. "Eating burgers is less healthy than eating bleach"
This shows absolutely nothing about how healthy either burgers or bleach is for you. Therefore it is a moot point.


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> I find it funny how many people are like "smoking and drinking alcohol are so much worse, therefore THC is ok". This clearly doesn't make any sense whatsoever.
> 
> "paedophilia and child abuse are so bad, therefore murder is ok".
> 
> Yea that totally makes sense.



Maybe they're pointing out the hypocrisy in tobacco and alcohol being perfectly legal, while marijuana not?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 15, 2010)

Today, I made my first muffins with cannavitamins  They tasted good!


----------



## Ms. McFly (Mar 15, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Today, I made my first muffins with cannavitamins  They tasted good!



I want cannavitamins! I would pass them out instead of sweethearts on valentines day.

Whoops, I didn't realize I was signed in under my gf.s name. Lol. *This was supposed to be posted by dunpeal2064*


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I find it funny how many people are like "smoking and drinking alcohol are so much worse, therefore THC is ok". This clearly doesn't make any sense whatsoever.
> ...



And what if I agree that I find it stupid that tobacco and alcohol are legal?

dunpeal2064: I want to see the studies that show that THC _doesn't_ have any effect.
Whether you like it or not, in many cases the use of marijuana does lead to harder drugs. This is just one example of where THC would indirectly have an effect. You might say "well that doesn't happen to many people", but I mean let's be honest you're just blinding yourself if you think that. The amount of homeless people I saw when I was in America was astounding. The only explanation I got when I asked people "why?" was drugs.


----------



## Ms. McFly (Mar 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Ah, yes, the gateway drug arguement. This is def. a problem with weed. I do believe there is a solution to this though.

I personally believe that weed is a gateway drug is because when we are being raised, weed is lumped into the group of "illegal drugs" along with things like heroin, meth, coke, etc. So when someone finally decides to try it, and discovers that not only is it not that big of a deal, but actually fun, they get curious about other drugs. This would explain why alcohol doesn't gateway into hardcore drugs nearly as often. 

So, this isn't actually something wrong with the drug, but something wrong with the way we portray it. This is my belief in the subject at least. Also, I work at a drop in center for drug addicts and homeless people, so I have met plenty myself, and know a few very well. Get to know some of them and seriously ask them if it was weed that destroyed their lives.

I hope this shows my side of the arguement, as I am actually trying to inform, not just argue =) and I respect others opinions, of course it isn't for everyone. 

*Edit: for the 3rd time now, I have posted under my gf's sig. Damn it -dunpeal2064*


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



America, is horrible with respect to the homeless. In Indiana the local govt. asked them to move because they made the city look bad, for some sort of intra-national event. And now we have pan-handlers, who go around with a sign 'pretending to be homeless' for money.. 
Its despicable.

as far as gateway drugs i think that from what ive heard, its more about the mentality towards drugs and groupings of them than the actual drug itself.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 16, 2010)

jms: i feel you are way too young to be experimenting with drugs/alcohol. the effect of drugs on the developing brain has been proven to be overwhelmingly negative. There is a reason why while even legal, tobacco and alcohol are restricted from minors. Marijuana shouldn't be any different.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 16, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> jms: i feel you are way too young to be experimenting with drugs/alcohol. the effect of drugs on the developing brain has been proven to be overwhelmingly negative. There is a reason why while even legal, tobacco and alcohol are restricted from minors. Marijuana shouldn't be any different.


Im sorry if i implied that.
I simply was curious as to some of the effects, more from a scholarly perspective than an interested consumer.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Mar 16, 2010)

Marijuana hardly has an impact on cube speed so long as you are experienced both with smoking and cubing. Hallucinogens, on the other hand, make color recognition quite an interesting experience.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 16, 2010)

ARGUEMENTS ARE BAD YAYYYYYYYYY ELMO!!!!http://www.itsjust4me.com/prodimages/Elmo.gif


----------



## blade740 (Mar 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> dunpeal2064: I want to see the studies that show that THC _doesn't_ have any effect.
> Whether you like it or not, in many cases the use of marijuana does lead to harder drugs. This is just one example of where THC would indirectly have an effect. You might say "well that doesn't happen to many people", but I mean let's be honest you're just blinding yourself if you think that. The amount of homeless people I saw when I was in America was astounding. The only explanation I got when I asked people "why?" was drugs.



The use of marijuana does not "lead to harder drugs" Correlation doesn't imply causation, etc. Marijuana is the first drug used by many who become harder drug users, but I'd say that's because it's less harmful and easier to obtain. And you never hear about how alcohol leads to marijuana use, though I bet in most cases the person tries alcohol first. 

Also, I guarantee almost none of those people homeless due to drug use will blame it on marijuana. Crack, Heroin, Methamphetamine, sure. I've never heard of someone homeless because of marijuana use.


----------



## beingforitself (Mar 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> I find it funny how many people are like "smoking and drinking alcohol are so much worse, therefore THC is ok". This clearly doesn't make any sense whatsoever.
> 
> "*paedophilia and child abuse are so bad, therefore murder is ok*".
> 
> Yea that totally makes sense.



I don't know about you, but I would rather have been abused as a child than murdered as a child.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2010)

Ms. McFly said:


> I personally believe that weed is a gateway drug is because when we are being raised, weed is lumped into the group of "illegal drugs" along with things like heroin, meth, coke, etc. So when someone finally decides to try it, and discovers that not only is it not that big of a deal, but actually fun, they get curious about other drugs. This would explain why alcohol doesn't gateway into hardcore drugs nearly as often.


Much agreed. I know many people use caffeine to the point of being mildly addicted to it (myself included) but I've never heard of anyone going "caffeine's pretty cool, so now I will try coke/heroin/meth"... The 'gateway drug' phenomenon does seem to me to be, as you said, a result of people thinking drug laws are just the government being dumb ('hey, I tried pot, and I'm fine') rather than trying to make sure people are safe. If pot was legal, I'm sure we'd still have some have people going "this is cool but I need MORE" and abusing it or turning to harder stuff - but this isn't the fault of the drug because the same things happen with food, sex, exercise, money, etc.

It would be interesting to actually do a controlled study to see if whether a relatively safe substance is illegal affects how likely someone is to eventually start using unsafe illegal substances. I imagine the government would not be very keen on this idea.


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If pot was legal, I'm sure we'd still have some have people going "this is cool but I need MORE" and abusing it or turning to harder stuff - but this isn't the fault of the drug because the same things happen with food, sex, exercise, money, etc.



The fault may not be with the drug, but excess in food/sex/exercise/money do not lead to psycho P addicts going around with guns (this happened recently in NZ so don't try to say it doesn't).


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > If pot was legal, I'm sure we'd still have some have people going "this is cool but I need MORE" and abusing it or turning to harder stuff - but this isn't the fault of the drug because the same things happen with food, sex, exercise, money, etc.
> ...




Correlation doesn't imply causation.


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2010)

So what you're saying is that you do not believe that there are any cases where someone started smoking Marijuana, and it lead to them taking harder drugs which in effect ruined their lives? Furthermore, by making it legal to smoke Marijuana, you do not think that the instances of this occurring would be amplified even more?


I am aware of the fact that correlation does not in fact have any bearing on causality, but until you can suggest a more likely cause, I would suggest you take your empty arguments elsewhere.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> So what you're saying is that you do not believe that there are any cases where someone started smoking Marijuana, and it lead to them taking harder drugs which in effect ruined their lives? Furthermore, by making it legal to smoke Marijuana, you do not think that the instances of this occurring would be amplified even more?




I never stated anything like this. I was reffering to you talking about "psycho P addicts going around with guns". Be less confused.



Dene said:


> I am aware of the fact that correlation does not in fact have any bearing on causality, but until you can suggest a more likely cause, I would suggest you take your empty arguments elsewhere.




Maybe they're just nutcases. That'd make more sense than simply looking at chemicals they ingest.

Pointing out flaws in thinking does not an empty argument make.


----------



## Athefre (Mar 16, 2010)

Weed sure does make you lazy though. Weed is a desire, and if you don't go into an unproductive desire with a productive desire in mind that is equal to, or stronger than, the unproductive desire, you will be stuck in the unproductive desire until you find another craving (productive or unproductive) that overcomes. An example. When I first started cubing, I was so obsessed with it that I got very lazy about my schoolwork and my grades dropped. But, when I was in a subject class that I loved, cubing had no effect because I wanted to focus on my work. Kirjava seems to know the limits, he seems to have a love for learning.

Moderation.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> So what you're saying is that you do not believe that there are any cases where someone started smoking Marijuana, and it lead to them taking harder drugs which in effect ruined their lives? Furthermore, by making it legal to smoke Marijuana, you do not think that the instances of this occurring would be amplified even more?



Like qq suggested, I think the correlation is caused by marijuana prohibition, not marijuana itself. Once people find out that the government lied to them, that marijuana isn't nearly as dangerous as it's made out to be, they begin to wonder if the government lied about everything else too. Plus, because it's illegal, marijuana users already have access to a drug dealer. Often drug dealers sell more than one type of drug, and what business DOESN'T try to upsell their customers to the more expensive product?


----------



## Stini (Mar 16, 2010)

It's not that difficult to google and do research yourself instead of telling what you think is the truth. I sure was suspicious at first when I heard people defending the use of cannabis, but after reading a bit I found out that many common arguments are actually invalid. For example this page seem to have fairly good list of common myths: http://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/factsmyths/

Sure if you find opposing arguments more convincing, that's fine, but at least do some research first before telling your great theories about marijuana leading to hard drugs when it has been already proven wrong.

Also I don't want to encourage people to use weed or any other psychoactive drugs (illegal nor legal), but I do encourage people to do some critical thinking and stop being so ignorant.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 16, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Someone should close this thread.



Why?
Its a very interesting topic is it not?
So far i think everyone has been more discussing, versus arguing.
Sure there are spats of arguments here or there but i mean, Dene is roaming around.
xP.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 16, 2010)

He's trolling. It's something he doesn't agree with, therefore it is wrong.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 16, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> He's trolling. It's something he doesn't agree with, therefore it is wrong.



No, it's just all see ahead is pointless debating. That's my personal opinion and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 16, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> No, it's just all see ahead is pointless debating. That's my personal opinion and there is nothing wrong with that.




All people want to do is just have a nice debate, it's their opinions and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 16, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's just all see ahead is pointless debating. That's my personal opinion and there is nothing wrong with that.
> ...



w/e nvm


----------



## Athefre (Mar 17, 2010)

Cracker just got told.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 17, 2010)

Athefre said:


> Cracker just got told.



lmao.
that's kinda bad, though....just saying...


----------



## Dene (Mar 17, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > So what you're saying is that you do not believe that there are any cases where someone started smoking Marijuana, and it lead to them taking harder drugs which in effect ruined their lives? Furthermore, by making it legal to smoke Marijuana, you do not think that the instances of this occurring would be amplified even more?
> ...



When I was talking about a psycho P addict going around with a gun, I was implying that it was very likely that the person in question started with a drug like marijuana, then thought they would try harder drugs and got hooked and then went crazy because of it. (btw, I'm referring to a semi-recent case that actually happened in NZ, although I don't know the details of the criminal's past).



blade740 said:


> Like qq suggested, I think the correlation is caused by marijuana prohibition, not marijuana itself. Once people find out that the government lied to them, that marijuana isn't nearly as dangerous as it's made out to be, they begin to wonder if the government lied about everything else too. Plus, because it's illegal, marijuana users already have access to a drug dealer. Often drug dealers sell more than one type of drug, and what business DOESN'T try to upsell their customers to the more expensive product?



I agree that I think this idea has a lot of bearing. However I don't think the legalisation of marijuana is going help. I would say that those who would be inclined to getting into harder drugs would do so, legal or not. At least with marijuana illegal, there is another barrier (and quite possible the hardest one, namely, getting started) to prevent these people from messing up their lives.

The way I see it, any kind of chemical-inbalancer is harmful in the sense that those who enjoy such things are at risk of wanting to try more (just like, as a person who enjoys skating in hockey skates, I also wanted to try figure and speed skates). And what are the options? Harder drugs.


----------



## kunz (Mar 17, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Like qq suggested, I think the correlation is caused by marijuana prohibition, not marijuana itself. Once people find out that the government lied to them, that marijuana isn't nearly as dangerous as it's made out to be, they begin to wonder if the government lied about everything else too. Plus, because it's illegal, marijuana users already have access to a drug dealer. Often drug dealers sell more than one type of drug, and what business DOESN'T try to upsell their customers to the more expensive product?



I agree that I think this idea has a lot of bearing. However I don't think the legalisation of marijuana is going help. I would say that those who would be inclined to getting into harder drugs would do so, legal or not. At least with marijuana illegal, there is another barrier (and quite possible the hardest one, namely, getting started) to prevent these people from messing up their lives.

The way I see it, any kind of chemical-inbalancer is harmful in the sense that those who enjoy such things are at risk of wanting to try more (just like, as a person who enjoys skating in hockey skates, I also wanted to try figure and speed skates). And what are the options? Harder drugs.[/QUOTE](sorry i screwed up thats from dene)

i know people who do marijuana but never smoked cigarettes so to say its a barrier isn't (from my experience) correct, but people who are willing to do things like heroin cocaine etc. aren't going to be stopped by any law

but as for the question i personally have never smoked weed (or anything for that matter) but weed is a stimulant so moving quicker could either make you move faster or make it harder to concentrate/ hold on to the cube


----------



## blade740 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dene said:


> I agree that I think this idea has a lot of bearing. However I don't think the legalisation of marijuana is going help. I would say that those who would be inclined to getting into harder drugs would do so, legal or not. At least with marijuana illegal, there is another barrier (and quite possible the hardest one, namely, getting started) to prevent these people from messing up their lives.
> 
> The way I see it, any kind of chemical-inbalancer is harmful in the sense that those who enjoy such things are at risk of wanting to try more (just like, as a person who enjoys skating in hockey skates, I also wanted to try figure and speed skates). And what are the options? Harder drugs.



Drugs aren't the only thing that change chemical balance. Exercise (like skating) increases adrenaline, cubing causes your brain to release endorphins. Hell, eating vitamins changes your body's chemical balance. What's the difference between eating something that tastes good and smoking something that makes you feel good? If it doesn't harm me any more than the food I eat, why shouldn't I smoke? lift+ is a drug.


----------



## Jude (Mar 17, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



But the point is that the drugs that cause the effects you were talking about, _aren't_ like weed, for exactly that reason. I have never touched any illegal drug other than weed, and I have never smoked tobacco on it's own my entire life. Weed, on the other hand, I think is fine, precisely because it _ isn't potentially fatal/expensive and it doesn't cause "stupid non thought out decision"_



Thomas09 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



This is just plain wrong, where are you getting your facts from? (Silly question, you're obviously just making them up)


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 17, 2010)

can you even walk when you're high? 

when i'm high, it's like, when i want to stand up, i will count to three... and when i finished counting, i totally forgot why am i counting for

hahahahaha ^_^


----------



## Dene (Mar 17, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Drugs aren't the only thing that change chemical balance. Exercise (like skating) increases adrenaline, cubing causes your brain to release endorphins. Hell, eating vitamins changes your body's chemical balance. What's the difference between eating something that tastes good and smoking something that makes you feel good? If it doesn't harm me any more than the food I eat, why shouldn't I smoke? lift+ is a drug.



I don't think it is reasonable to compare endorphins generated through physical activity to inhalation of chemicals through smoking or other forms of drugs that are done for the sole purpose of causing a chemical imbalance thus creating the effects that it does, whatever they may be.

The problem with smoking something that feels good, even if it doesn't harm you, as I have said several times before is the indirect consequences that it can have.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 17, 2010)

negative_earth said:


> can you even walk when you're high?
> 
> when i'm high, it's like, when i want to stand up, i will count to three... and when i finished counting, i totally forgot why am i counting for
> 
> ...



I can walk, I can ride my bike too


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 17, 2010)

Never taken drugs, never will. And you guys: any form of smoking absolutely f***s up your liver, lungs, and kidneys. So don't say it doesn't do anything bad. I don't care if you smoke, just don't use up your country's health care money because of it.

I have seen many people high at school almost fully functional, so it's not impossible.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dene said:


> I don't think it is reasonable to compare endorphins generated through physical activity to inhalation of chemicals through smoking or other forms of drugs that are done for the sole purpose of causing a chemical imbalance thus creating the effects that it does, whatever they may be.
> 
> The problem with smoking something that feels good, even if it doesn't harm you, as I have said several times before is the indirect consequences that it can have.



I think it's reasonable. (See, I can make statements without any reasoning and expect you to agree too)

You haven't mentioned any "inderect consequences" in this thread besides the so-called "gateway effect", which as far as I'm concerned is invalid. I have never had the urge to try heroin, before or after taking marijuana.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 17, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Never taken drugs, never will. And you guys: any form of smoking absolutely f***s up your liver, lungs, and kidneys. So don't say it doesn't do anything bad. I don't care if you smoke, just don't use up your country's health care money because of it.
> 
> I have seen many people high at school almost fully functional, so it's not impossible.



You do not necessarily SMOKE weed. You can eat it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 17, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> negative_earth said:
> 
> 
> > can you even walk when you're high?
> ...



With no handlebars?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 17, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Never taken drugs, never will. And you guys: any form of smoking absolutely f***s up your liver, lungs, and kidneys. So don't say it doesn't do anything bad. I don't care if you smoke, just don't use up your country's health care money because of it.



Not all drugs are the same. I can't see how you expect someone to take your argument seriously when you basically equate crack cocaine and meth with pot.
I don't think smoking pure marijuana* will cause serious long-term liver and kidney damage, because if it did you'd hear of fatalities from marijuana usage. Besides, "use up your country's health care money"? Since when did every country have nationalized health care, and since when did smoking weed lead to tons of hospital visits anyway? Obviously there are bad drugs out there, but the point of this topic isn't to debate that but to say that weed isn't one of them.


* Because marijuana is illegal, it is sometimes mixed with various chemicals that are far more destructive than marijuana itself. This is simply a consequence of the illegal-drug trade and economy. If it were legalized, and treated like alcohol or tobacco (regulations on quality, establishment of brand names, stores with a license to sell it), this problem would essentially disappear.


----------



## Athefre (Mar 17, 2010)

Alcohol is worse.

The End.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Athefre said:


> Alcohol is worse.
> 
> The End.



You never hear of someone say, "Watch out for him hes on pot hell kick your ass "

what you hear is: "watch out for him hes on pot, hes going to eat your cheerios and sleep on your couch."


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 17, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > negative_earth said:
> ...






qqwref said:


> eastamazonantidote said:
> 
> 
> > Never taken drugs, never will. And you guys: any form of smoking absolutely f***s up your liver, lungs, and kidneys. So don't say it doesn't do anything bad. I don't care if you smoke, just don't use up your country's health care money because of it.
> ...



Yep, it's known that cigarettes are only made of tobacco since it's legal! :fp



jms_gears1 said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > Alcohol is worse.
> ...


LOL, true that.


----------



## CAT13 (Mar 17, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> "watch out for him hes on pot, hes going to eat your cheerios and sleep on your couch."


I like this

Anyway, I don't smoke and I have honestly never felt the need to do so. It is just a big waste of money, regardless of health effects. I can just play video games or cube or write crappy programs for fun. I don't have to spend a lot of money to do those things and as I do them I get better at it.
I'm not going to flame anyone for doing drugs because most likely people who do drugs don't like people like me anyway. If you are doing drugs and are injured then that is your fault and you deserve it. That goes for any activity, if there is a risk and you were willing to take it, I don't feel sorry for you when it happens.
I don't even know why I just typed that out, but I did.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 17, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > * Because marijuana is illegal, it is sometimes mixed with various chemicals that are far more destructive than marijuana itself. This is simply a consequence of the illegal-drug trade and economy. If it were legalized, and treated like alcohol or tobacco (regulations on quality, establishment of brand names, stores with a license to sell it), this problem would essentially disappear.
> ...



Hah, good point. I think tobacco companies mainly stay in business because of government lobbying (read: bribes), though.


----------



## Dene (Mar 17, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it is reasonable to compare endorphins generated through physical activity to inhalation of chemicals through smoking or other forms of drugs that are done for the sole purpose of causing a chemical imbalance thus creating the effects that it does, whatever they may be.
> ...



Yeah sorry I was rather tired and not thinking quite straight when I wrote that up last night.

I think it is unreasonable because one is "naturally" induced by the brain, while the other is a forced change to the brain. In the same way, I think it would be unreasonable to compare someone who had their liver crap out because of old age, and a young person who was a heavy drinker. I'm not sure if that analogy really makes any sense at all, but I guess I will have to wait and see if you get the point of it or not. 

I could have insisted that I put more indirect consequences, but I guess I haven't. Some others might include: a desire to be extremely lazy (or a loss of motivation), resulting in loss of job, therefore income etc.; a need to spend a lot of money on it when one cannot afford it, resulting in sacrificing other basic needs such as nutrition; a lack of judgement, which could result in almost anything.


----------



## Karthik (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought I will chip in a few of my opinions.


Dene said:


> ... a desire to be extremely lazy (or a loss of motivation), resulting in loss of job, therefore income etc.;


I sort of agree to this, but hey I also feel very lazy after a dull Sunday morning followed by brunch.



Dene said:


> ..a need to spend a lot of money on it when one cannot afford it, resulting in sacrificing other basic needs such as nutrition;..


If weed were legal, it will probably cost lesser than what cigarettes cost these days. And you don't need to worry about nutrition, because hunger is one of the nicer effects of marijuana.



Dene said:


> ...a lack of judgement, which could result in almost anything.


I am sure most potheads would agree that it is easier for them to decide to not to drive when they are high than when they are drunk. Again, I know you are against alcohol too, but my point is that one isn't _very_ seriously impaired by marijuana.

Also I don't believe in the "gateway drug" theory because from all the statistics I have, not one of my friends has moved to harder drugs after trying marijuana. And I have about 40 datapoints.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Karthik said:


> I thought I will chip in a few of my opinions.
> 
> 
> Dene said:
> ...


Hence my joke


Karthik said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > ...a lack of judgement, which could result in almost anything.
> ...


I dont think that Marijuana seriously impairs the judgment of people, and then if it does it only makes them lazy.

again my joke.


Karthik said:


> Also I don't believe in the "gateway drug" theory because from all the statistics I have, not one of my friends has moved to harder drugs after trying marijuana. And I have about 40 datapoints.


and do your points of data make a beautiful line?


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Mar 18, 2010)

Karthik said:


> Also I don't believe in the "gateway drug" theory because from all the statistics I have, not one of my friends has moved to harder drugs after trying marijuana. And I have about 40 datapoints.



You statistics are useless because they are not a random sample of the population in question (not that I disagree with your point of view though).


----------



## beingforitself (Mar 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> I could have insisted that I put more indirect consequences, but I guess I haven't. Some others might include: a desire to be extremely lazy (or a loss of motivation), resulting in loss of job, therefore income etc.; a need to spend a lot of money on it when one cannot afford it, resulting in sacrificing other basic needs such as nutrition; a lack of judgement, which could result in almost anything.



That's nice. Here are some quite direct consequences of marijuana prohibition:

1)Arrest of hundreds of thousands of people every year, ruining the lives of many responsible users.
2)Imprisonment of thousands of people every year for no crime other than possession of marijuana, including taking the parents away from children, imprisoning cancer patients / people with debilitating medical conditions for merely using an effective medication for their condition.
3)Funneling billions of dollars every year into horrifically violent organized crime syndicates (some people estimate that the majority of profit of Mexican drug gangs comes not from cocaine or heroin but from selling cannabis).
4)Diverting millions of dollars and thousands of man-hours of law enforcement resources from prosecution and enforcement of crimes like murder, rape, robbery, etc. into arresting, trying, and imprisoning huge numbers of nonviolent marijuana users.

I guess marijuana prohibition is pretty awesome though, cause people might be really lazy otherwise, maybe. Or something.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 18, 2010)

beingforitself said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I could have insisted that I put more indirect consequences, but I guess I haven't. Some others might include: a desire to be extremely lazy (or a loss of motivation), resulting in loss of job, therefore income etc.; a need to spend a lot of money on it when one cannot afford it, resulting in sacrificing other basic needs such as nutrition; a lack of judgement, which could result in almost anything.
> ...


#2 is a good point.
I'm starting to understand that weed isn't gonna **** up everything and make your life miserable. But I'm still not supporting it, nor will I ever start doing it.


----------



## beingforitself (Mar 18, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> I'm starting to understand that weed isn't gonna **** up everything and make your life miserable. But I'm still not supporting it, nor will I ever start doing it.



The point is about the absurdity and irrationality of weed being illegal, not about your personal view of it. I don't support smoking cigarettes, nor will I ever start smoking them. I think actually that nobody should ever use tobacco. At the same time though, I don't think that people who smoke cigarettes or sell them should be hunted down by the police and thrown in jail.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 18, 2010)

Making drug possession illegal in general seems to be a bad idea. It creates a black market and a drug trade where there doesn't need to be one, and ends up punishing people for something they often have no control over. Trying to prevent people from bad decisions by illegalizing them is kind of silly anyway... it might be a good incentive against starting, but if someone made a mistake that only hurt themselves the last thing you should be doing is throwing them in jail for it.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> Yeah sorry I was rather tired and not thinking quite straight when I wrote that up last night.
> 
> I think it is unreasonable because one is "naturally" induced by the brain, while the other is a forced change to the brain. In the same way, I think it would be unreasonable to compare someone who had their liver crap out because of old age, and a young person who was a heavy drinker. I'm not sure if that analogy really makes any sense at all, but I guess I will have to wait and see if you get the point of it or not.



I get your analogy just fine, but you're missing the point. Your liver crapping out is bad. It's a given you want to keep it from crapping out. But you haven't explained why imbalancing brain chemicals is bad. You do other things to imbalance chemicals in your brain ON PURPOSE and think of them as beneficial. I think of the chemical imbalance I'm creating in my head as a good thing. I have yet to see any scientific proof that I'm doing any major damage to my brain. 



Dene said:


> I could have insisted that I put more indirect consequences, but I guess I haven't. Some others *might* include: a desire to be extremely lazy (or a loss of motivation), resulting in loss of job, therefore income etc.; a need to spend a lot of money on it when one cannot afford it, resulting in sacrificing other basic needs such as nutrition; a lack of judgement, which could result in almost anything.



"Might" being the key word there. I do not have the desire to be completely lazy, I have a good job, and make a decent income. I don't spend money on it that I can't afford, and I spend less than most of my coworkers do on starbucks coffee. And I've never done something stoned that I regretted sober. If I have tried marijuana, and none of these bad things have happened to me, what's the problem?


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 18, 2010)

blade740 said:


> ...I do not have the desire to be completely lazy, I have a good job, and make a decent income. I don't spend money on it that I can't afford, and I spend less than most of my coworkers do on starbucks coffee. And I've never done something stoned that I regretted sober. If I have tried marijuana, and none of these bad things have happened to me, what's the problem?



It smells like cat pee?


----------



## Dene (Mar 18, 2010)

blade740: you keep referring to yourself, but I am referring to those who would not be responsible with the drug. Naturally, these numbers would only be amplified by the legalisation of it (I already stated this).

And the reason I think the "artificial" imbalancing of brain chemicals is bad is because the brain can create a dependence on the changes. I am certain that this would also happen in people that are used to regularly having endorphin boosts through physical activity. But at least such a dependence promotes healthy behaviour. A dependence on weed, as I have argued, would lead to unhealthy behaviour (or at least potentially life-ruining).


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 18, 2010)

CAT13 said:


> If you are doing drugs and are injured then that is your fault and you deserve it. That goes for any activity, if there is a risk and you were willing to take it, I don't feel sorry for you when it happens.



Same goes for people who are stupid enough to do risky sports or take risky jobs (like the police).


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 18, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are doing drugs and are injured then that is your fault and you deserve it. That goes for any activity, if there is a risk and you were willing to take it, I don't feel sorry for you when it happens.
> ...



I agree here. By the logic that an ignorant person could damage themselves or others from something shouldn't really have a say on its legality. I mean, knives are legal, and shotguns. I'm pretty sure these stupid people would be more dangerous with a gun than a bowl xD


----------



## Escher (Mar 18, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I do not have the desire to be completely lazy, I have a good job, and make a decent income. I don't spend money on it that I can't afford, and I spend less than most of my coworkers do on starbucks coffee. And I've never done something stoned that I regretted sober. If I have tried marijuana, and none of these bad things have happened to me, what's the problem?
> ...



What the hell have you been smoking?


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 18, 2010)

Escher said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



Ok, skunk then? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk_(disambiguation)


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 18, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Kenneth said:
> ...


Weed definitely smells like skunk. But Corona (beer) too! And this beer is really good, eh!


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 18, 2010)

lol


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Mar 18, 2010)

I've cubed high on weed. It's really not as fun as you might think. I'm a lot slower and I seem to forget simple permutations. But for some reason its funny. I just think differently on it. Whats a lot more enjoyable is listening to your favorite music or poetry. It's truely mind blowing! Everything is playing in your head and you feel like your in the music. Every little snare, knick, scratch, every sound is emphasized and you truely immerse yourself in the experience. As for cubing, it would probably be more enjoyable on shrooms or lsd because I heard you can taste colors and stuff like that. I've never tried that and never plan on doing it and I'm not suggesting that you should try it either. I'm on the fence about weed being a gateway drug. I think it depends on the person.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 18, 2010)

Karthik said:


> Also I don't believe in the "gateway drug" theory because from all the statistics I have, not one of my friends has moved to harder drugs after trying marijuana. And I have about 40 datapoints.



Most of the people I know who smoke weed have also done other drugs. However, I don't think you can really blame weed for that. By my observations, it seems like the second drug someone tries is more of a gateway drug. Most of the pot smokers I know were content just smoking pot for quite awhile, but once they tried a second drug their experimentation accelerated rapidly. People are curious by nature, that's not the fault of weed. I don't condone or condemn drug experimentation, but I do advise doing research on the substances you put in your body. 

Of all of the drug users I know, the only people with substance abuse problems that control their lives are those who abuse alcohol.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 18, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Karthik said:
> 
> 
> > Also I don't believe in the "gateway drug" theory because from all the statistics I have, not one of my friends has moved to harder drugs after trying marijuana. And I have about 40 datapoints.
> ...



Huh, that is a very interesting theory on the gateway drug thing. I can say that all the stoners I know started from the ages of 13-16, and were content doing just that for a while. A few of them ended up trying coke after high school, and shortly after ended up getting hooked on either E or meth (meth is really bad where I live) 

Never had really thought about it that way until I read your post, but it very much makes sense.


----------



## beingforitself (Mar 19, 2010)

Dene said:


> I am referring to those who would not be responsible with the drug. Naturally, these numbers would only be amplified by the legalisation of it (I already stated this).



The social ills caused by prohibition so grossly outweigh the (dubious, and in the case of the Netherlands and Portugal factually disproven) downsides of legalization it's sort of ridiculous.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 19, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> negative_earth said:
> 
> 
> > can you even walk when you're high?
> ...



i bet you never tried my local weed


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 20, 2010)

If you were riding an elevator to the 52nd floor of a 76 story skyscraper, holding two staplers in each hand that could hold 75 staples each, and the elevator was filled with maple syrup. (WHAT THE **** A VELOCIRAPTOR?)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 20, 2010)

F1Z2L3 said:


> As for cubing, it would probably be more enjoyable on shrooms or lsd because I heard you can taste colors





That's not really the effect that shrooms have, though. Mushrooms often times don't make you trip balls/hallucinate crazy things. They make music sound cooler, colors seem brighter, and overall awesome feeling, not teacups walking across the room.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 20, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> F1Z2L3 said:
> 
> 
> > As for cubing, it would probably be more enjoyable on shrooms or lsd because I heard you can taste colors
> ...



Walt Disney already does that, why take drugs


----------



## oskarasbrink (Mar 20, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> 6. Have you tried wacking? Have you tried wacking... ON WEED? (go watch Half Baked. I'm sure you'll recognize the person who a very similar that line in the movie)



haha! 


anyway this completely changed my opinion about drugs and people who do drugs... ( or atleast weed)

but i would never do them anyway... 

thanks everyone


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 20, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> I don't care if you smoke, just don't use up your country's health care money because of it.



I'd like to see non smokers bare the brunt of the tax hikes if suddenly everyone stopped smoking. Have you any idea how much revenue is generated from tobacco taxes?

I don't care if you drink, just don't use up your country's health care money because of it.
I don't care if you eat lard sandwhiches, just don't use up your country's health care money because of it.
I don't care if you if you drive, just don't use up your country's health care money because of it.

Shall I continue?

When does it end?


----------



## blade740 (Mar 20, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Walt Disney already does that, why take drugs



Three words: Disneyland while high.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 20, 2010)

blade740 said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > Walt Disney already does that, why take drugs
> ...



Must be cool, but Disneyland on mushrooms! THAT would be something (never tried mushrooms though)


----------



## riffz (Mar 23, 2010)

blade740 said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > Walt Disney already does that, why take drugs
> ...



I went to Wonderland high. It was awesome. 


Just to throw it out there, none of my marijuana smoking friends have ever experimented with heavier drugs, and we all agree that it would be stupid to do so.

I think often times the more curious and adventurous people are the ones to try weed in the first place, and it can't be blamed when they move on to heavier things. Also, statistics can be very misleading because obvious people who do cocaine also smoke weed and probably tried it first.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 23, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > F1Z2L3 said:
> ...



Weed and shrooms aren't drugs, they're plants. If it comes from the ground, it is sound.


----------



## Escher (Mar 23, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Weed and shrooms aren't drugs, they're plants. If it comes from the ground, it is sound.



Yep, just like cyanide.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Weed and shrooms aren't drugs, they're plants. If it comes from the ground, it is sound.




Yeah, everyone knows there's no such thing as a poisonous plant.

Also, for the sake of being semantic, mushrooms aren't plants. They're fungi.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't really think you can lump shrooms and weed together. Aside from the fact that shrooms aren't plants and don't technically grow from the ground, doing shrooms is also just giving yourself a form of food poisoning.


----------



## beingforitself (Mar 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> doing shrooms is also just giving yourself a form of food poisoning.



Right, and doing weed is just giving yourself a form of lung poisoning.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 23, 2010)

beingforitself said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > doing shrooms is also just giving yourself a form of food poisoning.
> ...



do you know anything? THC can be absorbed in numerous different ways.


----------



## beingforitself (Mar 23, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> beingforitself said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



So can Psilocybin. I don't understand your point.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 23, 2010)

beingforitself said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > beingforitself said:
> ...



psilocybin causes food poisoning. THC doesn't cause lung poisoning.


----------



## beingforitself (Mar 23, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> beingforitself said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psilocybin

I'm sorry, I couldn't locate this fact on the wiki page. Is there a source they are missing?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2010)

Effects of Psilocybin: a loss of appetite, coldness in the extremities, increase of heart rate, numbness of the mouth and adjacent features, nausea, elevated blood pressure, weakness in the limbs (making locomotion difficult), muscle relaxation, yawning, swollen features and pupil dilation.

Hmm a lot of those sure sound like the symptoms associated with food poisoning...


----------



## beingforitself (Mar 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Effects of Psilocybin: a loss of appetite, coldness in the extremities, increase of heart rate, numbness of the mouth and adjacent features, nausea, elevated blood pressure, weakness in the limbs (making locomotion difficult), muscle relaxation, yawning, swollen features and pupil dilation.
> 
> Hmm a lot of those sure sound like the symptoms associated with food poisoning...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foodborne_illness#Symptoms_and_mortality

Symptoms [of food poisoning] typically begin several hours to several days after consumption and depending on the agent involved, can include one or more of the following: nausea, abdominal pain, vomiting, diarrhea, gastroenteritis, fever, headache or fatigue.

If by a lot you mean one (nausea), then yes. I get nauseous on roller coasters too, does that mean they cause food poisoning?

Effects of Psilocybin are also evident within thirty minutes of consumption, not "several hours to several days."


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2010)

beingforitself said:


> Symptoms [of food poisoning] *typically* begin several hours to several days after consumption and depending on the agent involved, *can include* one or more of the following: nausea, abdominal pain, vomiting, diarrhea, gastroenteritis, fever, headache or fatigue.
> 
> If by a lot you mean one (nausea), then yes. I get nauseous on roller coasters too, does that mean they cause food poisoning?
> 
> Effects of Psilocybin are also evident within thirty minutes of consumption, not "several hours to several days."



"weakness in the limbs (making locomotion difficult), muscle relaxation, yawning" sounds a lot like fatigue. 

I'm not even going to address your roller coaster analogy because it is just retarded. Unless you're putting the roller coaster into your body somehow, but that would be a different issue altogether.

You have yet to defend your assertion that either Marijuana or THC cause "lung poisoning" nor have you even defined the term.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 23, 2010)

weed is rike.


----------



## blade740 (Mar 23, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psilocybin_mushrooms#Effects


> Poisonous (sometimes lethal) wild picked mushrooms can be easily mistaken for psilocybin mushrooms, but true psilocybin mushrooms are very non-toxic, and the National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health, a branch of the Center for Disease Control, rated psilocybin less toxic than aspirin.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 23, 2010)

Escher said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Weed and shrooms aren't drugs, they're plants. If it comes from the ground, it is sound.
> ...


We are all from the ground. We are just way more transformed...
Not many drugs are not from the ground.




beingforitself said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Effects of Psilocybin: a loss of appetite, coldness in the extremities, increase of heart rate, numbness of the mouth and adjacent features, nausea, elevated blood pressure, weakness in the limbs (making locomotion difficult), muscle relaxation, yawning, swollen features and pupil dilation.
> ...


Psilocybin does not 'cause food poisoning, maybe some of the mushrooms than contain some do.



blade740 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psilocybin_mushrooms#Effects
> 
> 
> > Poisonous (sometimes lethal) wild picked mushrooms can be easily mistaken for psilocybin mushrooms, but true psilocybin mushrooms are very non-toxic, and the National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health, a branch of the Center for Disease Control, rated psilocybin less toxic than aspirin.


Drugs we take often are mostly always thought as not dangerous at all. It leads to easy judgment on illegal drugs.


----------



## beingforitself (Mar 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> You have yet to defend your assertion that either Marijuana or THC cause "lung poisoning" nor have you even defined the term.



That would be because my assertion that THC causes "lung poisoning" is just as baseless, absurd, and ignorant as your assertion that Psilocybin causes "food poisoning." Psilocybin is simply a chemical that produces psychotropic effects, just like dozens of other chemicals (including THC).


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Mar 24, 2010)

Take life lightly http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMRPcICix4


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> a loss of appetite, coldness in the extremities, increase of heart rate, numbness of the mouth and adjacent features, nausea, elevated blood pressure, weakness in the limbs (making locomotion difficult), muscle relaxation, yawning, swollen features and pupil dilation.
> 
> Hmm a lot of those sure sound like the symptoms associated with food poisoning...





But it's not unusual for someone who eats shrooms to experience very few to none of those. Nausea is a common misconception. It does not happen every time you have shrooms. True, you CAN vomit from eating shrooms, but it doesn't happen most of the time. Elevated blood pressure is also not a garuntee, just can happen to some people.

The point is, shrooms really aren't that bad for you compared to a lot of other drugs out there. They cause clear thinking, see cool things, and in general have a great sense of euphoria for a few hours. You will also get a GREAT night sleep.


----------



## MiPiCubed (Jul 10, 2011)

I cube, I use cannabis. I can say that while stoned I am a little slower, but actually got my personal best after smoking quite a bit. One thing it does help with in cubing is having a new perspective. I have come up with a lot of shortcuts and such just while looking at the cube stoned. I sort of see it differently. It can help.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 10, 2011)

I remember this old thread! Funny arguments.


----------



## yockee (Jul 10, 2011)

Man, I've not been stoned in a longggg time. I'd be interested in cubing stoned. I smoked weed for 20 years, but it was all before I was a cuber. I actually used cubing as a way to help me stay clean (not from weed, hahaha, mainly heroin / crack).


----------



## emolover (Jul 10, 2011)

Note to self. Next time I mooch my friends for weed, bring a cube.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jul 10, 2011)

There goes Guimond again. xD


----------



## MiPiCubed (Jul 10, 2011)

hah good idea. Another thing though, there is a huge difference between smoking occasionally and smoking frequently. If you aren't used to the feeling, I'm pretty sure it would slow you down lots. But, on the other hand, if you use it pretty frequently, then be prepared to see things in your F2L that you didn't see before.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 10, 2011)

MiPiCubed said:


> hah good idea. Another thing though, there is a huge difference between smoking occasionally and smoking frequently. If you aren't used to the feeling, I'm pretty sure it would slow you down lots. But, on the other hand, if you use it pretty frequently, then be prepared to see things in your F2L that you didn't see before.



This actually got me thinking. Nice lmao


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2011)

Befriend Ethan Rosen at a competition.


----------



## MiPiCubed (Jul 10, 2011)

honestly though, if you are looking for a chemical cube boost, acquire adderall. lots of it.


----------



## MiPiCubed (Jul 10, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> Befriend Ethan Rosen at a competition.


who is ethan rosen?


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 10, 2011)

I think it is incredibly stupid to do drugs. Dont get me wrong i have nothing against people who do drugs but i mean i really think there is a problem with making a thread about the effects marijuana has on cubers


----------



## Shortey (Jul 10, 2011)

MiPiCubed said:


> who is ethan rosen?


 
The guy with Ethan Rosen as his username.




chicken9290 said:


> I think it is incredibly stupid to do drugs. Dont get me wrong i have nothing against people who do drugs but i mean i really think there is a problem with making a thread about the effects marijuana has on cubers


 
Why is it bad? I bet you only read the title.


----------



## MiPiCubed (Jul 10, 2011)

if you really dont have a problem with people who do drugs then you shouldnt have a problem with a simple discussion about drugs.


----------



## Escher (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh **** I think I have reefer madness.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 11, 2011)

Why the heck would anyone argue over whether or not smoking ANYTHING is bad for your brain? It's bad for your brain, whether you like it or not. 

It is a scientifically proven fact that you are cutting off blood supply to multiple areas of the brain when you are smoking, and in addition, your brain begins to shrink and shrivel over time. I have seen (with my own eyes, from a doctor's office) the brain scans of different people including those who have smoked, and these scans showed what areas of the brain have their blood cut off. If it's not getting blood, it's as good as a hole in the brain. If you smoke, your brain is becoming much "holier-than-thou-wouldst-like-it-to-be". 

I won't even start on the other adverse effects smoking has on the body. There's too many of them.

On the other hand, refraining from smoking and getting the proper nutrients to restore the brain can surprisingly quickly reverse the damage. Many people fail to get their hands on this important bit of information.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 11, 2011)

I can't answer the poll as I have hair in my eyes and don't smoke so....


----------



## qqwref (Jul 11, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> It is a scientifically proven fact that you are cutting off blood supply to multiple areas of the brain when you are smoking, and in addition, your brain begins to shrink and shrivel over time.


Would you mind linking me to an article/paper that says this? And is this specifically nicotine smoke (a lot of these studies are), specifically marijuana smoke, or smoke in general?



DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> I have seen (with my own eyes, from a doctor's office) the brain scans of different people including those who have smoked, and these scans showed what areas of the brain have their blood cut off.


I also would like to know what type of smoke was involved here... but also, I want to point out that having areas of your brain cut off from blood is commonly known as a "stroke" and I'm pretty sure that, while strokes do become more likely if you smoke cigarettes for a long time, they certainly aren't an inevitable consequence.


----------



## da25centz (Jul 11, 2011)

MiPiCubed said:


> honestly though, if you are looking for a chemical cube boost, acquire adderall. lots of it.


 
uh oh, the WCA has to start dealing with PEDs now?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 11, 2011)

MiPiCubed said:


> I cube, I use cannabis. I can say that while stoned I am a little slower, but actually got my personal best after smoking quite a bit. One thing it does help with in cubing is having a new perspective. I have come up with a lot of shortcuts and such just while looking at the cube stoned. I sort of see it differently. It can help.


 
I don't smoke so I suppose I wouldn't know, but I find it hard to believe that you actually come up with "a lot of [new - at least to you] shortcuts" on the fly merely by "looking at the cube stoned" while you solve. I guess I could understand seeing the cube with a different perspective, just not it magically giving you the ability to be a more intelligent, if you will, cuber.


----------



## izovire (Jul 11, 2011)

idk weed didn't change my perspective or solve times at all... I also don't get too much of a thrill from being high like others, but I do feel really relaxed. I like how marijuana cures a headache in ~3 minutes... and cures a sore throat & cold overnight.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 11, 2011)

why would you buy drugs in the first place if you can just buy cubes with the money? lol for some, cubing is their drug.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 11, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> why would you buy drugs in the first place if you can just buy cubes with the money? lol for some, cubing is their drug.


 
Dr. Pepper is my drug.

But seriously, I don't give a damn if you smoke weed, It's just not for me. I prefer Prozac for relaxation. I can't stand cigarettes though, that smell is just awful.


----------



## emolover (Jul 11, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Dr. Pepper is my drug.
> 
> But seriously, I don't give a damn if you smoke weed, It's just not for me. I prefer Prozac for relaxation. I can't stand cigarettes though, that smell is just awful.


 
I love the smell of cigarettes! And beer! So basically the smell of concerts.


----------



## cubeslayer (Jul 11, 2011)

refer to signature ( had it b4 I read this thread  )


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 11, 2011)

When smoking weed I don't see a noticeable speed difference when cubing, when using alcohol I'm slower. I did notice that whenever I use ecstasy I want to do a blind solve.


----------



## da25centz (Jul 11, 2011)

This thread sounds like a college experiment


----------



## ianography (Jul 11, 2011)

emolover said:


> I love the smell of cigarettes! And beer! So basically the smell of *good* concerts.


 
fixed

In my opinion, people shouldn't have to be monitored on what they decide to put into their body (unless a person is really sick and can't eat or drink something or another thing like that). It's other people's business so stay out of it and worry about yourself.


----------

